# >>Scams to look out for



## Elcato (8 Sep 2003)

*Moderator note:* please note that some links in some posts in this thread are broken. For example those to older versions of _Askaboutmoney _on other platforms (e.g. _ezBoard, UBB _etc.) which no longer exist.


In response to Rainyday's and others suggestions I'll get the ball rolling on possible scams doing the rounds.


----------



## ClubMan (10 Sep 2003)

*Re: Scams to look out for*



 - and any other similar pyramid "gifting" as opposed to (illegal) selling schemes...


----------



## daltonr (10 Sep 2003)

*Nigerian Email Scam*

Ignore ALL emails claiming to be from anying claiming to be trying to get a huge some of money out of a foreign country (usually Nigeria).

In return for your help they'll cut you in for a percentage
(usually 30% to 40%, I've seen as much as 70%).

Don't make any contact with the sender, not even to satisfy your curiosity.  Amazingly a number of people including some relatively succesful Irish business people have been taken in by this scam.

(I don't have the names of anyone who's been taken in, don't ask).

There are constant variations on this theme, but they are all basically the same, and they don't seem to be letting up.  I got one yesterday.  Offering me 30% of $40 million.

The Garda Fraud Squad expressed in an interest in having these mails forwarded to them, I don't know if they are still interested.

-Rd


----------



## Browser (25 Sep 2003)

*Re: Scams to look out for*

Hi,

Just thought I'd throw in an emal I just received:
Am I the luckiest guy ever or what?


WESTROPAL LOTTERY NL.

Postbus 3341

5902 RH Venlon

The Netherlands.

Ref. Number: 22/756/4007
Batch Number: 497001527-AB66

Sir / Madam

We are pleased to inform you of the result of the WESTROPAL LOTTERY NL.
International programs held on 22ND of AUGUST,2003. Your e-mail
address attached to ticket number 9570015948-6410 with serial number
3648042-510 drew lucky numbers 4-14-66-71-07-36 which consequently won
in the 1st category, you have therefore been approved for a lump sum
pay out of US$ 5,000,000.00 (Five Million United States Dollars).

CONGRATULATIONS! CONGRATULATIONS!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Due to mix up of some numbers and names, we ask that you keep your
winning information confidential until your claims has been processed
and your money remitted to you. This is part of our security protocol
to avoid double claiming and unwarranted abuse of this program by some
participants.

All participants were selected through a computer ballot system drawn
from over 68,000 companies and 80,000,000 individual email addresses
and names from all over the world. This promotional program takes place
twice in every six years.

This lottery is partly promoted and sponsored by Bill Gates, President
of the World Largest software, we hope with part of your winning you
will take part in our next year (USD$35M) Thirty-five million United
States Dollars international mega lottery. To file for your claim, 
please
contact our assigned official agent/claims and duty officer:

Mr. John Van Luke
WESTROPAL LOTTERY NL.
westropalagent@zwallet.com
Direct telephone
0031-630-326-755

Remember, all winnings must be claimed not later than October 27TH 
2003.
After this date all unclaimed funds will be included in the next
stake.Please note in order to avoid unnecessary delays and
complications,do remember to quote your reference number and batch 
numbers
in all correspondence.

Furthermore, should there be any change of address do inform our agent
as soon as possible. Congratulations once more from our members of
staff and thank you for being successful in our lottery promotional
program.

Note: Anybody under the age of 18 is automatically disqualified.

Sincerely yours,

Ms. Mashal Andrew
Lottery Coordinator.


----------



## capaill (30 Sep 2003)

*Re: Scams to look out for*

Folks

Anyone of you who has a Paypal account ignore any emails (such as the latest one below) that request you to enter your personal details such as Paypal user name, credit card details etc.  

Other variations of this scam can be found for most any other online financial services.  

C



Please verify your information today! 

Dear Paypal Member.
Your account has been randomly flagged in our system as a part of our routine security measures. This is a must to ensure that only you have access and use of your paypal account and to ensure a safe Paypal experience.                                         We require all flagged accounts to verify their information on file with us.                                                                               To verify your information, click here and enter the details requested.                                                                                    After you verify your information, your account shall be returned to  good standing  and you will continue to have full use of your account.

Thank you for using PayPal! 



Please do not reply to this e-mail. Mail sent to this address cannot be answered.


----------



## Goat (4 Oct 2003)

*Ramada*

Got a call from the Ramada Hotel chain this week, doing a survey.  Called back to say I'd won a holiday, including accomodation, car hire, sights, etc (excluding flights).  Proceeded to tell me two people were free, but we'd have to pay for two people.

Sound's a bit like buy one get one free to me!!!

Things must be bad when they've started telemarketing across the Atlantic.

Anyone else won this amazing holiday ?

Where they hell did they get our info from ?


----------



## goat1 (7 Oct 2003)

*Ramada*

Hi Goat,

Heard quite a lot of people are now getting these phone calls.  It seems some of the calls are coming from Canada and they are willing to stay on quite a while so calls must be expensive!  They say they get the info from the telephone bk.

The bottom line is that they are after your credit card. no. to pay for the flights and the full trip for the other two people - I understand they are mainly cruises that have been won - supposedly.


----------



## uptheharps (9 Oct 2003)

*Re: Ramada*

Hi Goat,

I also received one of these congratulatory phone-calls as I had "won" a trip to Florida etc.etc. The woman on phone stayed on for ages (and insisted on getting the lady of the house to talk to her - did she think my wife would be a softer touch?? obviously doesn't know the missus!) - the code that came up on the phone was 41.....Anyway between the jigs and the reels no holiday unless you forked out the best part of a grand through your credit card. Damn so I won't be visiting Florida next year....


----------



## Blue eyes66 (24 Oct 2003)

*Re: Ramada*

And I thought I was special! Yeah, I got one of the Ramada calls, they give you a winning number, call you back to tell you how lucky you are, give you all the details of the wonderful *free* holiday you've won then mention the small fee, *only* $399 per person before they can complete the paperwork for your *free* holiday. When I said nicely that I wouldn't be paying for my *free* holiday the call was cut off, but I don't think that it was the salesperson who cut it off, I think it was a supervisor or someone who was monitoring the call and realised it was not going to pay off.  Got another call from some crowd called Fulfillment Int., waiting for another free holiday!!!!


----------



## sueellen (30 Oct 2003)

*Re: Scams to look out for*

Not sure if I have seen this one elsewhere on the site but best to post twice rather than anyone getting caught out:-

If you receive a text message on your mobile from the number 15477 indicating that you have won a 2 night stay in a hotel and that you must reply with the text #90 or #09 you should delete this text immediately and not reply.

This is seemingly a fraud company using a device that once you press #90 or #09 and reply text they can access your SIM card and make calls at your expense.


----------



## Leatherarse (31 Oct 2003)

*Re: Scams to look out for*

Thanks Sue I got one today telling me I had won a W/end
holiday in Paris . I had intended to deal with it tonight and now I have ...... I have deleted it . I owe you one.!!!


----------



## ajapale (1 Nov 2003)

*Is this a scam from Time Warner Publishing?*

My elderly father (who suscribed to Time Magazine) recieved a letter from Time Warner which included what looks like a cheque for $440,000 and an official looking letter which goes as follows:

Dear Mr,

In the selection process by the sweepstakes computer your name came through both the preliminary round and the random allocation of Sweepstakes numbers....etc ..etc. (you get the dirft)


Im surprised at a company with the stature of Time Warner engaging in activities such as this.

Is it a scam or some warped marketing promotion?

ajapale


----------



## Ishmael Whale (1 Nov 2003)

*Re: Is this a scam from Time Warner Publishing?*

Some warped marketing promotion. I get what is probably the same thing as your Da every few months telling me that I've been lucky enough to be selected unlike 95% of my neighbours etc etc. I think when they refer to 'neighbours' they mean only five percent of people living in the European/Middle East/Africa region have received the letter this week. A few days later you get more bumpf.
The real question is does anyone every actually buy on foot of this stuff?


----------



## eddie555 (15 Nov 2003)

*Here's what you do*

When you get junk like this keep it.
They usuall have a prepaid and sometimes not prepaid envelope to send back your details in.
What you do is open then all up and tear as many up as will fit in one envelope.  Stuff the envelope and put it in the post box with a please fuc off message.
Eventually if everyone did this this type of marketing would not be worthwhile.
They haqve to pay the postage employ people to open the envelopes and sift through the This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language.
This will become uneconomical to them in time and they will give up.
If you just throw the stuff in the bin they have to do no more work.
Send it back and have a laugh.


----------



## Elcato (15 Nov 2003)

*Re: Here's what you do*

On the point above, Clubman had the same idea but wait for about six weeks before you post the return letter as they usually have a time limit which if exceeded the company will be liable for an extra charge from their friendly postman.


----------



## mary (19 Nov 2003)

*excalibur*

I got an unaddressed letter through my front door last night from excalibur promotions telling me that their computer had awarded me one of the "super items listed below". Apparently my "name and Lucky Number are already registered on our Computer". (My cash award is "waiting to be claimed" as I type 
All I need to do is call their 24 hour prize hotline (at € 1.90min - call duration approx 4 mins) answer a question, get my personal claim number and return the letter they have sent me INCLUDING my mobile/house telephone number (including a cheque for P&P of course). 
They also mailshot me with a seperate leaflet telling me that my mobile number could win me € 500 - calling a predesignated number (@ 1.90 min - call duration approx 4 mins!) You return the leaflet, while subtly being asked about receiving further info for various services over your phone - yet again where you will be bombarded with more similar promos.
For anyone who has never seen or heard of this before KEEP AWAY from this type of thing. The letters subtly imply that you are going to win their "5000 EUROS JACKPOT or one  of the FIFTY 500 EUROS CASH WINS" but if you read the small print you realise also see they say that there is "no predetermined limit to the number of minor prizes" which is what you are far more likely to come away with.
I am still flabergasted at how Excalibur promotions are getting away with this.


----------



## Ludraman (27 Nov 2003)

*Add on front of Indo.*

Tuesdays independent had a front page add on the bottom right hand corner.

Text XXXX to YYYYYY number to win a weekend to a certain hotel. (50c a text).
Service Provider 02.
Terms and conditions apply.



There were no other contact details for this company and for the untrained eye, they had obviously set out to indicate that O2 were the owners, as opposed to the providers of their software and sharers of revenue.

Suits the paper though................


----------



## Alpha (3 Dec 2003)

*£5BN LOTTERY SCAM*

From SkyNews today....

Criminal gangs are targeting the elderly in a lottery scam which has already netted more than £5bn worldwide.

The crooks dupe their victims into believing they have won a fortune but first make them hand over money in order, they claim, to release the "prize".


The Canada-based scam emerged eight years ago but cases have recently been on the rise in the UK where authorities believe more than 80% of victims are aged over 65.

The Office of Fair Trading (OFT), which has launched an awareness campaign, has received more than 300 complaints about the scam since August.

It estimates UK victims have been conned out of between £10m and £15m with individuals losing up to £67,000 each.

"We know this is the tip of the iceberg because some people are embarrassed to say they have fallen for something like this," said Penny Boys, executive director at the OFT.

Those behind the scam are known to include members of the Mafia, Yardies and Hell's Angels.

They usually target householders who respond to bogus prize draw mailing.

Staff in Canadian call centres ring, claiming the person has won the jackpot but asking for money up front to cover tax and administration costs.

According to the OFT, there are at least 15 such centres solely aimed at defrauding UK consumers.


----------



## Skinflint (3 Dec 2003)

*.*


----------



## Sludge (8 Dec 2003)

*MBARARA COMMUNITY*

I arrived home the other day and thrown on to my front driveway was a plastic bag with a note asking  for "unwanted clothing collection for Mbarara Community". They would collect on Wednesday etc

My neighbours also had a plastic bag also thrown in their driveway. It must be to much trouble to put these things in peoples letterboxes.

I rang the mobile phone number on the leaflet and got an answering machine. I politely asked for more info on the community and to ring me. I am still waiting.

Anyone heard of them.


----------



## MarionOM (12 Dec 2003)

*Fax scam*

Rd - I received a fax along the same lines  just now - Monica Gezi Martins  is telling me a sad story about the tragic murder of her husband in Zimbabwe and her current inablility to access his funds (US$ 18.5mio to be exact!!!) Poor dear is wondering if I can help her out   and in return she'll give me a 20% cut  


Anyhow called the fraud squad to see if they wanted to see it or not and they say they do....

M


----------



## unregistered (14 Dec 2003)

*Ramada*

I am hoping that someone can give some advice regarding the Ramada Hotel phone calls.  My elderly mother got a call from Canada telling her she had won a holiday for four to Florida, plus car hire, sightseeing etc.  All she had to do was give a credit card number to 'activate' the process and to secure the transaction.  Unfortunately, she gave the information and the operator continued talking to her for a considerable period of time confirming details and checking out if she needed any special requirements etc.  Within a few minutes another member of the family immediately called the credit card 24-hour line to cancel the transaction but it had already gone through - almost 700 euro.  The credit card company say that as the information was volunteered it is not fraud.  So anyone got any ideas on how to respond? Is this a legitimate but expensive holiday or is this a total scam?  Who are the company?  I have contacted the Ramada Complex in Florida and I am waiting for a response.  Any thoughts/ideas would be most welcome.  But most importantly - BE WARNED and inform as many people as possible as they are apparently working from the telephone directory.


----------



## rainyday (14 Dec 2003)

*Re: Ramada*



> The credit card company say that as the information was volunteered it is not fraud. So anyone got any ideas on how to respond?


You should immediately dispute the transaction in writing to your credit card company, pointing out that you did not authorise any dispute. Put the onus back on them to get their international fraud investigation units to chase them down.


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (14 Dec 2003)

*Re: Ramada*

Check the terms & conditions of the CC. In general if there is no signed authorisation for the transaction then the card holder is not liable for most (there may be some excess) or all of the transaction.


----------



## tobo (22 Dec 2003)

*Re: Nigerian Email Scam*

I forwarded a Nigerian scam email to the Garda fraud office.  I didn't get the courtesy of a response. was I expecting too much?


----------



## unregistered (22 Dec 2003)

*Ramada*

Thanks so much for the advice re the Ramada phone-calls - I contacted Consumer Affairs and also the credit card company again and good news - it is being investigated as an international fraud and it looks like the credit card company will cover it.  If there is any update, I'll keep you all posted.  Many thanks.


----------



## Leatherarse (12 Jan 2004)

*scams*

Got two e-mails today one from a Zimbabwean Nkomo Moses Nkomo looking for a business partner and also from a Dr Anthony Lawrence, a Nigerian both with sob stories(I am still crying) ignore them totally as I know you all will, both are scams . Do they not realise we may be Irish but we are not green. Can anyone tell me what would happen if I told them to f**k off.


----------



## badzae (12 Jan 2004)

*.*

Next time you got an e-mail for one of those Nigerian scams jot down the reply e-mail address and then subscribe to a half dozen or so porn sites asking to be included in their mailing lists...


----------



## rainyday (17 Jan 2004)

*scams*

_Content removed by RainyDay, as it did not refer to a 'scam' - it was really a gripe regarding customer service from a certain low-cost airline_


----------



## zag (23 Jan 2004)

*Re: scams*

Got this in the email today.

This is a scam because :
a) no reference to the issuing bank ?
b) they don't even know my name ?
c) the return address is @aol.com ?
d) the source IP address was a dial-in user in Germany ?
e) all of the above and a few more . . .

I also got a personal invite from the wife of the leader of a large African nation to share in her wealth, but I had to be careful not to let her husband know . . . I wonder, maybe she is for real.

z
*******************
Dear Sir/Madam,

We were informed that your credit card is used by another person or stolen. 

It could happen if you have been shopping on-line, and someone got your "Billing information" including your credit card number.

To avoid and prevent any further fraud and billing mistakes and to refund your credit card, it is strongly recommended to proceed filling in the secure form on our site and applying for our Zero Liability program. Program is free and it will help us to confirm the fact of fraud and investigate this accident as soon as possible.

Sincerely yours, Visa Support Assistant, Alwin Desagun.


----------



## sueellen (24 Jan 2004)

*Re: Worldwide Leisure Group*

Anyone else get the 4 amazing free offers from this Group.

Just need as usual to call the  '1580' nos. and activate the vouchers.   Once I have called the nos.  I can pass the sooooo personal offer on to anyone! 

Now let me see will avail of:
1.    Flights for 2 to USA
2.    Flights for 2 to Australia
3.    Flights for 2 to Canada
4.    Flights for 2 to China
5.    Luxury cruise for 2 to Bahamas
6.    Flights for 2 to Paris.

On 2nd thoughts I think I'll go and have a cup of tea - more beneficial


----------



## rainyday (24 Jan 2004)

*Re: Worldwide Leisure Group*

Hi Sueellen - Me too!


----------



## sueellen (10 Feb 2004)

*Re: Scams to look out for - FAF Ltd.*

"U have won €50 to play for instant cash.  Call Dub 01-4580999.  Every 6th player wins €50 to €500.  Max prize €50,000.  Must OptinOptout(?) 1800200981.

Sender:  FAF Ltd."

*This text seems to be doing the rounds big time.  Definitely iffy. *


----------



## broke (10 Feb 2004)

*unsolicited texts*

Suellen, you should send the details to the Data Protection Office.  They will investigate unsolicited emails and texts and can impose fines.


----------



## ninsaga (14 Feb 2004)

*Re: unsolicited texts*

Both myself & Mrs ninsaga got the FAF texts in the last week or so. Don't know how they even got our nos? as we ar on diff networks - one Pay as u go & the other is billed.....

believe that the new word for the text version of SPAM is SPIM btw...

ninsaga


----------



## hooper (18 Feb 2004)

*Missed call scams*

The Guardian did an interesting  piece on this nice little money spinner: www.guardian.co.uk/mobile...47,00.html


----------



## Elcato (18 Feb 2004)

*Discount Sales of Gold*

Received this beauty today. I'm just rushing off to organise a trip to the USA to test and confirm the quality of the gold before I purchase. A gal needs to be sure before making such a purchase!!!!!!!! Must dash in case the offer is gone.................






From: frim_po@tiscali.co.uk 
To:  
Subject: Discount sales of gold. 
Date: Tue, 17 Feb 2004 20:27:30 -0800 
Content-Type:  text/plain 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pure stones min.serv.
No.7 nkrumah circle kaneshie
Accra-ghana.

Dear m,       (my name was inserted here)
(full coporate offer)

We are small scale alluvial gold miners in the eastern and western part Of ghana.at the moment we have in stock about five hundred killograms of Alluvial gold dust of about 22.8 karats. Our prices is (20%) twenty percent less the second london at fixing at The day of purchase. But if we have to sell the goods to europe , america Or asia then the price will vary depending on our negotiations. Preferably A diplomatic courier will bring the goods to usa. After you have tested
And confirmed the quality And the availability of the merchandise, then you will have to defray the Courier charges, freight charges etc. And claim ownership of the consignment.
You will have to also take over all other expenses like government taxes, refinery charges and courier charges from the airport to your destined smelter.
The buyer provides two tickets and accomodation for our two delegates who Will stay during the transactions with you in your place or where the consignment is being taken.
Product: golddust or bullion.
Origin: ghana west africa.
Bar weight: 12.5kg (alluvial gold dust)
Purity: 99.95% or better.
Quantity: 500kg. Delivery: ghana or europe.
Price: based on the second london fixing at the day of purchase.
Discount: gross of 20% to be shared as follows: - fifteen percent (15%)to the buyer intermediaries. The seller furnishes the buyers bank with all the necessary documents. The buyer comes to ghana for a round table talk and signing of the agreement before business commences.

Please we are expecting your response as soon as possible.
Dr. Frimpong siaw. (executive manager)
Pure stones mining coy.

Changed the case of the text for easier reading.


----------



## vidapura (18 Feb 2004)

*Get em back...*

Just a reponse to an earlier post about freepost and waiting until six weeks has passed to reply so they get caught for charges...

I saw something a while ago on the tv that I thought was hilarious. Some guy was getting buttloads of junk post (as opposed to junk email) so he got a big cardboard box (a banana box I think) and filled it chock full of the companies junk mail and a load of newspapers for good measure.. at the end the thing weighed about 10 kilos.. then he brought the box to the post office and sent it to the freepost address...

Excellent, cos its not FREEpost, someone has to pay for it. In this case the company who sends the crap... so they musta got caught for a very hefty postal bill...

As yer man says on the fast show "NOICE !!"


----------



## Miner (23 Feb 2004)

*Mobile Scam*

Go this email this morning and our IT Dept have confirmed it as accurate with Vodafone.

--------------------------------------------

This is happening inthe UK, but there may be something similar here .....

This message sent by one of our contacts in T Mobile. This is genuine so be
aware.
There is currently a MOBILE PHONE SCAM whereby you receive a message saying
'Missed Call' showing the number 0709 020 3840.

The last four numbers may vary but the first four numbers are always the
same.

If you call this number back, you will be charged £50 (fifty pounds)per
minute!

People have complained about their phone bills but apparently this is
completely legal.

The message was recently sent to all staff at Kodak and it has been checked
out.

Several people in Little Chalfont have already been caught by this scam.

So beware - DO NOT CALL back numbers beginning with 0709.


----------



## digital camera et al (24 Feb 2004)

*Cutting Edge Telecom Ltd L.S.I POBox9638 Dub 3*

Is this another scam - Congratualtions you are a winner - usual DVD, TV, TVR cerbera, portable TC and digital camera.   The small print would indicates handling and delivery charge of €23 to redeem digital camera - it does not say type of camera and none of the other prizes have a handling or delivery free even though they are bigger and higher value.  neither does it indicate if it is COD or asking for money in advance.

anyone know anything about this and what sort of camera


----------



## fish (25 Feb 2004)

*order@billpayusa.com "we have problems with your order&*

Gut feeling tells me this is a scam. Even though the website www.billpayusa.com looks legit? Some grammar and spelling lessons and scammers could rule the world. Received today.
email:

Hello, Dear client.
----------------------
Your order ID: 14448125
----------------------
02/12/2004 You have ordered the notebook (New P3 Direct 17" Wide TFT
Notebook-with Pentium 4 3.06GHz Power)
with free-of-charge delivery.

We are very sorry, but we can't deliver it to you in promised terms, because
we have problems with our delivering company. 
Your order can not be delivered earlier than in 28 days.
Sorry for inconveniences.

You have been billed and if time of delivery do not arrange you,  
you can cancel your order and refund money here: 
----------------------
[broken link removed]
----------------------
Your money will be returned to you without any fee.
If you have any questions you can e-mail here: help@servicegold.net

header:Return-Path: &nbsp &nbsp &nbsp &nbsp <order@paybillusa.com>&nbsp &nbsp &nbsp &nbsp 
Received: &nbsp &nbsp &nbsp &nbsp from tweedledee.esatclear.ie (tweedledee.esatclear.ie [194.145.128.6]) by escargot.esatclear.ie (8.11.6/8.11.6) with ESMTP id i1NMufl16664 for <******@esatclear.ie>; Mon, 23 Feb 2004 22:56:41 GMT&nbsp &nbsp &nbsp &nbsp 
Received: &nbsp &nbsp &nbsp &nbsp from [69.140.141.63] (helo=pcp04426575pcs.nrockv01.md.comcast.net) by tweedledee.esatclear.ie with smtp (Exim 4.14) id 1AvP09-0001je-EA for ******@esatclear.ie; Mon, 23 Feb 2004 22:56:40 +0000&nbsp &nbsp &nbsp &nbsp 
Message-ID: &nbsp &nbsp &nbsp &nbsp <20040210194.12494.qmail@fastpayonline.com>&nbsp &nbsp &nbsp &nbsp 
Date: &nbsp &nbsp &nbsp &nbsp Sun, 22 Feb 2004 17:47:20 -0800&nbsp &nbsp &nbsp &nbsp 
From: &nbsp &nbsp &nbsp &nbsp <order@paybillusa.com>&nbsp &nbsp &nbsp &nbsp 
Subject: &nbsp &nbsp &nbsp &nbsp We have problems with your order!&nbsp &nbsp &nbsp &nbsp 
To: &nbsp &nbsp &nbsp &nbsp <*******@esatclear.ie>&nbsp &nbsp &nbsp &nbsp 
MIME-Version: &nbsp &nbsp &nbsp &nbsp 1.0&nbsp &nbsp &nbsp &nbsp 
Content-Type: &nbsp &nbsp &nbsp &nbsp text/plain; charset=iso-8859-1&nbsp &nbsp &nbsp &nbsp 
X-UIDL: &nbsp &nbsp &nbsp &nbsp /S]!!&Yl!!6@B"!$\i!!


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (25 Feb 2004)

*Re: order@billpayusa.com "we have problems with your or*

Perhaps somebody who ordered this product inadvertently entered your email address? The email doesn't seem to be asking you to do anything (e.g. supply credit card details etc. to cover the cost of shipment etc..)?


----------



## Sarsfield (2 Mar 2004)

*Re: Ramada*

I got the call too.  I just let the caller rabbit on until she asked for my cc, then hung up.

I'm sure there's a 'cooling off' period allowed on all transactions, so even if your mother did 'legally' pay Ramada, I think she has a right to 'change her mind'.

I've stayed at Ramada hotels before and always thought them to be reputable.  If this was a genuing, and legal, hard-sell then I've changed my mind a little now.


----------



## Chord of Souls (4 Mar 2004)

*Virus*

Beware of the Bagle virus.  

Got a very authentic-looking e-mail today.  My business has it's own website.  To remain all mysterious, I'm going to replace our URL with "askaboutmoney.com" in the following cut-n-paste...but this is what it looked like....



> From: administration@askaboutmoney.com _not one of our e-mail addresses_
> To: info@askaboutmoney.com
> 
> RE: E-mail account security warning
> ...



There was a Zip file attached.  Thankfully, we checked with our hosts before opening, and they confirmed that this is indeed the Bagle virus.  

Message - no matter how good the e-mail looks (and I've got to admit, this one looks good) never ever open an attachment from an unexpected source.  Worryingly, our Norton anti-virus software didn't block this one.  

It seems that there's a war going on between the creators of two very virulent viruses at the moment - Netsky and Bagle.  The code of each virus contains messages slagging off the other's work.  Weirdos.  See www.f-secure.com


----------



## The Aurelian (3 Apr 2004)

*Re: Lucky me.....*

_Any breach of confidentiality on the part of
the winners will result to disqualification._

You fool, why did you post this here?


----------



## Sean (4 Apr 2004)

*Lucky me.....*

Alan, do you have to send a 50 euro handling fee before you get the US$5,500,000.00 in cash...!


----------



## rainyday (7 Apr 2004)

*Re: Scams to look out for*

Cutting Edge Telecom - mailshot posted from Phillipines!

Congratulations - you have just been selected in the TVR draw - phone this 1580 claim line & send off form with a loose stamp to ....


----------



## Murt10 (20 Apr 2004)

*Is this a scam/spam*

I received the following text from an 086 number. 

The message was sent on 9 Apr @ 23.33

"Hi gone2london long story need2speak 2u asap. Need a favour can u call me on 0044 207 930 4832 my battery is low ask 4elizabeth she'll get me Tanks."

I havn't a notion who this is from and nobody I know texts me like that. I texted back and asked who was this but have had no response.

Am I being too paranoid or is there really a friend of mine in a bad way over in London? 10 days later and none of my friends are missing (as far as I am aware)


Murt


----------



## Miner (20 Apr 2004)

*Re: Is this a scam/spam*

It's a joke text.  If you call the number you get through to Buckingham palace - Elizabeth (Queen)


----------



## Delboy (21 Apr 2004)

*Where's the catch???*

A mate of mine advertised his old (and ancient) car for sale in the buy and sell. Just gave his e-mail address and a price of €800.
A woman started e-mailing saying she was in Dublin and after a few e-mail he realised she was nigerian. She seemed interested after he had described it in detail and gave her his address to call around and look at it.
No word for 2 weeks and then a letter arrives from Lagos, Nigeria. It's from a guy claiming to be the womans husband and he includes a Thomas Cooke cheque for €2000. The guy says that if the car costs more, let him know and he'll send the money, if it's less, send him back a cheque for the difference.

Now forgive me for being cynical here, but there must be a catch. They have'nt even looked at the car and they're sending a cheque. He has'nt done anything with it yet as he's asking around to see what people think of the whole situation. He could go into a foreign exhange shop and see is the cheque above board; if yes, he could cash it there. He could then send back a draft for the difference (thus no details of his bank account would be disclosed).

But it all sounds fishy to me.Any opinions would be useful


----------



## daltonr (21 Apr 2004)

*Re: Where's the catch???*

Sounds like a stupid stunt to me.  It could be that the €2000 check is a dud but they hope he'll send a cheque for €1200 before hea realises.

Tell him to bring the cheque to his bank and ask them to lodge it,  if it clears tell him to send a mail to the woman saying she can collect the change when she collects the car.

If it doesn't clear ignore all further contact from them.

OR

Email the woman and explain he doesn't accept foreign cheques due to the bank charges and the risk of fraud, and he'll need to be paid cash.

-Richard


----------



## rainyday (21 Apr 2004)

*Re: Where's the catch???*

Could it be some kind of money laundering thing?


----------



## Delboy (21 Apr 2004)

*Wheres the catch*

My thoughts exactly Rainyday ????

But they're losing €800 Euro to make €1200 ???!!!!


----------



## Elcato (21 Apr 2004)

*Re: Wheres the catch*

Unless when they come to pick up the car he will say he's not satisfied with it and offer an admiinistration fee of say €50 as long as you give him the balance in cash. Barge pole springs to mind.


----------



## Delboy (21 Apr 2004)

*Where's the catch*

I've advised him to ring Thomas Cooke and see is the cheque for real.
I think the best thing to do is just to burn it - if he even sends it back to them, it's an acknowledgement that he recived it (and they know his address is correct), plus they could then use the same cheque on some other punter.

It just goes to show the length that scam artists are preapred to go to - imagine sitting in Lagos, on the net, reading the Buy and Sell in Ireland and trying to pull off a scam for a couple of grand !!!!!!!!


----------



## Delboy (22 Apr 2004)

*Where's the catch*

I've found an article in the Mayo News that relates to a scam very similar to the one that I've just described above.
Where they catch you, is that by sending more money than the goods/services cost, you will immediately wire them the difference upon lodging the cheque/draft in your own bank account. (save the hassle of having to go back to town and wire them the money in a few days when the cheque clears).
But the cheque/draft is forged and acouple of days later you get the call from the bank and are held liable. But it's too late to stop the money you've transferred to Nigeria.



(maybe someone can make the link 'live' as I'm not sure how to !!!!!)


----------



## Pat (23 Apr 2004)

*Imperial Majesty*

Gat a call the other day from this crowd just asking about my holiday habits, have I got a credit card etc. So they told me that for taking their call, I'd be placed in a draw for a cruise in the Bahamas. 

Lo and behold I got a call this evening from one of their people congratulating me as I had won a 3,300 dollar cruise. So she confirmed my details (I was waiting for the request for CC details, but it never came). Then she asked could they speak with my partner, I said she was out. They said thats its their policy to discuss the prize with both parties who had won...said theyd ring back when she is in.......

Doubt I'll ever hear from them...
BTW they quoted their website www.usaholidays.net


total scam?


----------



## car (26 Apr 2004)

*scams*

Fair play to buyandsell, they have a big warning on their homepage about the scam posted above by delboy.


----------



## Guest (8 May 2004)

*Sad0*



> Then she asked could they speak with my partner, I said she was out. They said thats it's their policy to discuss the prize with both parties who had won...



What? That's so unfair. What if you didn't have a partner!   Could you not have put a different voice on and pretended ...  just think of the holiday you've missed out on!


----------



## Amanda C (9 May 2004)

*Scams*

The reason why they say they want to speak to both parties is all to do with the hard sell and getting your credit card number.

Many people would listen to the sales pitch, and then say I want to discuss it with my partner who is not in at the moment which stops them closing the sale. 

By speaking to both parties at once, they are stopping people using this excuse not to sign up straight away.


----------



## Guest (12 May 2004)

*Scams*


----------



## zapper (19 May 2004)

*Perfume scam*

Got this e-mail today.....

>>>>>This  isnt a joke!! 
It was about 3 weeks ago, I was at the Statoil station on Ushers  Quay getting diesel. 
It was about 11:30pm. I was approached by 2  men and 2 women in a car. 

The man that was driving asked me 'What kind of  perfume do you wear?' I was a bit confused and I asked him 'Why?' He said 'We  are selling some name brand perfumes, at cheap prices.' I said I had no  money. He then reached out of the car and handed me paper that was laminated;  it had many perfumes on it. I looked quickly at it and gave it back. I said,  I have no money. He said it is OK, we take check, cash or credit cards.  Then the people in the car began to laugh. I just got in my car and said  no thanks. 
Then I received this e-mail yesterday and it sent chills up my  spine. Please read this. It is not joke. Here is the e-mail I was  sent- 

Dear Friends: 
I know not all of you are women that I am sending  this to, but am hoping you will share this with your wives, daughters,  mother, sisters, etc. Our world seems to be getting crazier by the day.  Pipe bombs in mailboxes and sickos in parking lots with perfume. Be careful.  I was approached yesterday afternoon around 3:30 PM in the Ilac Centre car  park, when two males asked what kind of perfume I was wearing. Then they  asked if I'd like to sample some fabulous scent they were willing to sell me  at a very 
reasonable rate. I probably would have agreed had I not received  an e-mail some weeks ago warning of a 'Wanna smell this neat 
perfume'  scam.  The men continued to stand between parked cars, I guess to wait  for someone else to hit on. I stopped a lady going towards them,  pointing at them and told her about how I was sent an e-mail at work about  someone 
walking up to you at the malls or in parking lots and asking you to  SNIFF PERFUME that they are selling at a cheap price. 

THIS IS NOT  PERFUME...IT IS ETHER! 

When you sniff it, you'll pass out. They'll take  your wallet, your valuables and heaven knows what else. If it were not for  this e-mail, I probably would have sniffed the 'perfume' but thanks to the  generosity of an e-mailing friend, I was spared whatever might have happened  to me. I wanted to do the same for you.  
PLEASE PASS THIS ALONG TO  ALL YOUR WOMEN FRIENDS AND PLEASE BE 
ALERT AND BE AWARE. IF YOU ARE A MAN AND  RECEIVE THIS, PASS IT ON TO 
YOUR WOMEN FRIENDS. 
Ladies this happened to me  yesterday and I didn't smell the perfume either,thanks to this email. This is  true. Believe me, I know. I was over by the car park at lunch time when I  was approached. So either day or night, it does not matter.There were 3  guys together when I was approached. I called the Gardai when I got back to  my home. 

Like the email says above, 
LET EVERYONE KNOW ABOUT THIS. YOUR  FRIENDS, FAMILY, CO-WORKERS, 
whoever. It helped me. The first thing that  popped into my head was this e-mail warning. 





---

Some files have not been scanned 

Checked by AVG anti-virus system (www.grisoft.com).
Version: 6.0.687 / Virus Database: 448 - Release Date: 16/05/2004


----------



## aquila (19 May 2004)

*re: Perfume scam*

Looks like an urban legend:

www.bellaonline.com/articles/art7262.asp
www.snopes.com/horrors/ro...erfume.htm


----------



## daltonr (25 May 2004)

*Re: re: Perfume scam*

It's bull.  Usual "send this to everyone or the world will end" kind of nonsense.

For one thing you can sniff ether and you'll stop sniffing LONG before you pass out.

-Rd


----------



## jem (27 May 2004)

*Re: re: Hearts*

New scam - hearts 
same as women empowering women read below for details

[broken link removed]



[broken link removed]

[broken link removed]

[broken link removed]


----------



## Kilteragh (11 Jun 2004)

*Imperial Majesty Cruises*

They just rang me asking for same details as earlier poster. Gave them short shrift. Apparently I will hear in the next 48 hours whether I have won the prize. Can't wait!

If you do a search in Google for them there are at least two references on the first page to scams.


----------



## ninsaga (22 Jun 2004)

*I just won €450,000*

...according to a letter I got from Switzerland from a 'Surity' company in New York.

Yep, my name has been wittled down from hundreds of thousands to the last 6. I don't need to do anything as yet 'cause the will contact me in 10 days'...probably to request my CC number so they can make the deposit.


So.. how many more people out there have made it to the last 6 also? 

ninsaga


----------



## Kilteragh (23 Jun 2004)

*Re: Imperial Majesty Cruises*

Guess what? I won the cruise. Oh I'm so lucky.

The lady told my I had won the cruise and asked me was I excited. I replied that considering the things I had heard that no I wasn't really excited at all.

Lady: "You're not excited about winning our cruise?"

Me: "No because I haven't heard very good things about these competitions."

Lady: "Oh. Well we only want to talk to people who are excited. Goodbye."


----------



## Slim (26 Jun 2004)

*Sweepstake Win*

Ninsaga

I also made it to last 6, congrats to you and I. My letter seemed to originate in Amsterdam and had an address that indicated it came from a crowd called TIME. Now, a few years ago I had a subscription to TIME magazine which I cancelled after a year or so. I was tortured for a while with letters from Amsterdam exhorting me to take out another subscription but they dried up. Could there be a connection although I have moved address since?

Slim 8)


----------



## rainyday (27 Jun 2004)

*Re: Sweepstake Win*

Interesting to see the Clubman Google Scam test (TM) being recommended at the end of this Sindo article on the Planline scam.


----------



## ClubMan (27 Jun 2004)

*Re: Sweepstake Win*

_"Whenever you hear of a scheme like this, type its name together with the word "scam" into the internet and see just how many sites pop up. That is what the experts advise."_

:lol  Now - if only I they told me what I was supposed to be an expert in!


----------



## Guest (28 Jun 2004)

*Planline/Infocus*

Planline/Infocus gets 0 out of 10 in this Indo (free registration required) review:

www.unison.ie/business/pe...si=1206251


----------



## jenbq (17 Aug 2004)

*Worldwide Leisure Group*

Just received  my "amazing offer" in the mail !!  Did you notice on the back of the vouchers that calls to the activation line cost a 'maximum' of $20.00 + GST and may cost extra from mobiles and payphones??

Just love those "free" offers.

Cup of tea sounds good.


----------



## Dr Moriarty (24 Aug 2004)

*"Super Draw Ireland"*

...another one?

Nice letter today telling me I've won a "Gold award", prizes for which "_include_"  1 x €50,000 cash, 1 x BMW Z4, 10 x Plasma TV, 10 x €5,000. And all I've to do is call their 1580 number at €2.40/min for a "maximum" duration of 6 mins 50 seconds. Oh yeah, and alongside my own name and address in the list of lucky Gold Award winners are a number of others — but none of them are in the 'phone book, strangely...?

Only posting this here to (a) warn people about it, (b) see if anyone else has got it? 

Address at the bottom is "Super Draw Ireland, P.O. Box 9095, Dublin 4". Google turns up nothing, ditto for the "signatory" Sandra Gibson... Am I right in recalling that these crowds (like P.M.I.) get names and addresses from An Post?

Dr. M.


----------



## redabbey (24 Aug 2004)

*Lucky Me*

Yes I got the same letter. I must be blessed. The first thing that made me suspicious that it is the usual type of scam is that the letter was addressed to the address that I am on the electoral register as. It is not an address that I use for any mail.

But such super prizes for me as a gold winner. However, I for one will give this a miss as I do not want to spend 6min 50m sec on the phone for a 'DVD'

Let the buyer beware


----------



## ajapale (24 Aug 2004)

*Dealing with direct unsolicited direct marketing in Ireland*


----------



## ClubMan (1 Oct 2004)

*Re: Dealing with direct unsolicited direct marketing in Irel*

The Mailing Preference Service leaflet and form provided by _Rainyday_ a while ago is also of relevance in this context. Note that the PDF is 448KB and is rotated 45% counterclockwise by default!


----------



## Coyote (9 Nov 2004)

*Imperial Majesty Cruises*

After getting the bogus calls some months back from Ramada or whatever they're called I received a call from the above yesterday evening looking to speak to me.  The guy on the phone says "Hi, I'm calling from Imperial Majesty Cruises, we're conducting a one minute survey on your travel habits, have you heard of us Ma'am?", I replied "No, I haven't but I certainly have heard all about your scam, you're going to ring me up next week and tell me I've won something aren't you?, so basically, I'm not interested in doing your survey - thank you".  End of call.  Then the cheeky f'rs ring back an hour later but this time hubby answers the phone, they asked for him by name, I didn't have a chance to tell him about my call earlier so he participates in their one minute survey - big eejit   Guess who'll be winning a cruise next week?!
Seriously though, is there anyone you can report these guys to?  It annoys me so much that they actually think we might be stupid enough to believe that crap.


----------



## okidoki987 (12 Nov 2004)

*Re: Imperial Majesty Cruises*

At least it's costing them the cost of the phone call.


----------



## Sarsfield (16 Nov 2004)

*Re: Imperial Majesty Cruises*

I've just had the Imperial Majesty call too.  I was kind enough to answer their questions just so I can waste more of their time when they call back.  Wouldn't give my e-mail address though.  I should have said info@garda.ie or some such  

I got the Ramada one too.  Same crowd or just the same list of names doing the rounds?


----------



## Sarsfield (18 Nov 2004)

*Re: Imperial Majesty Cruises*

I've just won the holiday!  And guess where I get to stay.  That's right - the Ramada :lol 

I quietly put down the handset and let her talk to herself until she copped on    I wonder will she ring back?


----------



## ninsaga (18 Nov 2004)

*Re: Imperial Majesty Cruises*

...so who can one complain these assholes to....Granny ninsaga got the call a few weeks back - she won a prize but needed to provide her credit card number in order to collect!

ninsaga


----------



## rainyday (28 Nov 2004)

*Re: Scams to look out for*

Become a millionaire with Warren Borsje and never work again (Registration required)


----------



## rainyday (1 Dec 2004)

*Re: Scams to look out for*

Impact of Chip & Pin security features on fraud discussion moved to


----------



## Max Hopper (1 Dec 2004)

*Re: Scams to look out for*

.


----------



## purple (1 Dec 2004)

I got this this morning via e-mail. Has anyone else got it?
(Moderators; I left contact details at the bottom as they are in the public domain but feel free to edit them.


>Mail received from the BANK OF IRELAND KILKENNY
>
>Just been warned about this, and could potentially be financially fatal so
>close to Christmas.
>Please pass on to all people on your mailing list. I got this from a
>contact in the Halifax Visa team so it is happening!!
>Visa and MasterCard Scam. A friend was called on the telephone this week
>from 'VISA' and I was called on Thursday from 'MasterCard'.
>It worked like this: Person calling says, 'this is Carl Patterson (any
>name) and I'm calling from the Security and Fraud Department at VISA. My
>Badge number is 12460. Your card has been flagged for an unusual purchase
>pattern, and I'm calling to verify. Did you purchase an
>Anti-Telemarketing
>Company a device/any expensive item, for £497.99 from a marketing company
>based in (any town?)
>When you say 'No'. The caller continues with, 'Then we will be issuing a
>credit to your Account. This is a company we have been watching and the
>charges range from £297 To £497, just under the £500 purchase pattern
>that
>flags most cards. Before your next statement, the credit will be sent to
>(they give you your address), is that correct?'
>You say, 'Yes'. The caller continues . 'I will be starting a fraud
>investigation. If you have any questions, you should call the 0800 number
>listed on your card and ask for Security. You will need to refer to this
>Control number. They then give you a 6-digit number. 'Do you need me to
>read it again?
>Caller then says he 'needs to verify you are in possession of your
>card' (this is where the scam takes place as up until now they have
>requested nothing!). They then ask you to turn your card over.
>There are 7numbers; the first 4 are 1234 (or whatever, as they have your
>number anyway).
>The next 3 are the security numbers that verify that you are in possession
>of the card' (these are the numbers they are really after as these are the
>numbers you use to make internet purchases to prove you have the card).
>'Read me the 3 numbers.' When you do he says 'That is correct. I just
>needed to verify that the card has not been lost or stolen, and that you
>still have your card. Do you have any other questions?
>Don't hesitate to call back if you do.'
>You actually say very little, and they never ask for or tell you the Card
>number. But after we were called on Wednesday, we telephoned back within
>20
>minutes to ask a question. Are we glad we did! The REAL VISA security
>department told us it was a scam and in the last 15 minutes a new purchase
>of £497.99 WAS put on our card. Long story made short.
>We made a real fraud report and closed the VISA card and they are
>reissuing us a new number. What the scam wants is the 3-digit number and
>that once the charge goes through, they keep changing every few days. By
>the time you get your statement, you think the credit is coming, and then
>it's harder to actually file a fraud report.
>THE REAL VISA/MASTERCARD DEPARTMENT REINFORCED THE POINT THAT THEY WILL
>NEVER ASK FOR ANYTHING ABOUT THE CARD SINCE THEY ALREADY KNOW EVERYTHING
>ABOUT IT!!!!.
>What makes this even more remarkable is that on Thursday a friend of mine
>got a call from 'Jason Richardson of MasterCard' with a word for word
>repeat of the VISA Scam. This time I didn't let him finish. I hung up. We
>filed a police report (as instructed by VISA), and they said they are
>taking several of these reports daily and to tell friends, relatives and
>co-workers so please pass this on to your friends................
>This is a message received from a customer.
>
>Regards:

_Contact/personal etails removed as they may not be those of the actual originator of this email._


----------



## ClubMan (1 Dec 2004)

*Re: Scams to look out for*

Looks like a .


----------



## ajapale (1 Dec 2004)

*Re: Scams to look out for*

Yes and here [broken link removed]


----------



## Alan Moore (13 Dec 2004)

*Another.....*

Imperial Cruises winner. Well not quite they want me to cough up €698 each which apparently equates to 20% of the full cost. On top of this I'd have to fork out for flights to Florida & exit taxes. Pull the other one.


----------



## okidoki987 (5 Jan 2005)

*Re: Scams to look out for*

Obviously a new one.
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


FROM MR Philip Deneo
34 Gallo Court, 3 Aveune, 
Florida 1710 
Johannesburg South Africa*



************** INVESTMENT ASSISTANCE 

Dear* Madam/Sir 

I am Mr.Philip Deneo*a Zimbabwean and the son of Mr. John*Deneo , a renowned Farmer in Bulawayo Town in Zimbabwe. I write on behalf of the*Deneo's family, to request if you are available and have the facility to assist my family undertake some capital investment in your country. It will be necessary to inform you that the {US$18.5M} Eighteen million Five Hundred Thousand United States Dollars)intended for capitalization of the investments are presently in the custody of a private security company here in Johannesburg, South Africa which we require to Transfer out of South Africa immediately for the said investment purposes. 

You may have heard of the present crisis in Zimbabwe orchestrated by the unprecedented Land use Act of the government of Robert Mugabe in which his government has arbitrarily reclaimed and acquired all farm lands owned by the white farmers in the country. This has caused a historical displacement of the white folks who are known to be the country's mainfarmers.The ensuing struggles and strife have brought about the killing and imprisonment of thousands of these white farm owners by the ruthless government forces designated to enforce this new order. My father, in his good will, joined the international community in condemning and speaking out against this uncivilized and bizarre policy of Robert Mugabe's government. As a result of my father firm and upright position on this matter, a group of assailants suspected to be government sympathizers attached and killed my father in cold blood in February last year. Seeing that the entire*Deneo's family was in serious threat of extinction, we immediately fled Zimbabwe to South Africa, where we have sojourned ever since as refugees under the United Nations. 

Prior however, to my father untimely death he had, sensing the rising hostilities, sold some of his farm lands including those of some of his white farmer associates who had transferred ownership of their farm lands to my father to forestall the government acquiring them. My father secretly sent the proceeds {US$18.5M} Eighteen million Five Hundred Thousand United States Dollars) from sales of the farm lands to South Africa. And deposited same in a metal box with a private security company here in Johannesburg. 

Having seen your contact information in your countrys business jornal,we now contact you for immediate assistance in lifting the funds out of South Africa for the said investments. It will interest you also to note that we have all this while articulated the needful arrangements through which the transfer will be affected. To come to terms with you regarding your reward for helping us actualize this matter, we have agreed to offer you 20% of the total money ,5% will be mapped out for the expenses we may incur during this transaction then 75% will be for me and my family. It is equally important to state here that considering the nature of this matter, we will required that it is handled most discreetly. 

Kindly contact me using the above E-MAIL ADDRESSES upon receipt of this letter for execution details and other necessary discussion.* In anticipation of your trusted and genuine assistance I remain, 

Yours sincerely 

Mr.Philip Deneo*


----------



## ajapale (5 Jan 2005)

*Re: Scams to look out for*

Hi okidoki,

check out www.scamorama.com for laugh.

ajapale


----------



## Slim (12 Jan 2005)

*Re: Megalottery*

Got this email this am...

"MEGAFORTUNE LOTTERY INTERNATIONAL
INTERNATIONAL PROMOTION/PRIZE AWARD DEPT. 
REF: MLI/231-ILGI0431/04 
BATCH: IPD/17/096/PTNL 
RE: WINNING FINAL NOTIFICATION 

Sir/Madam, 
We are pleased to inform you of the result of the
Lottery Winners International programs held on the
10th of january 2005. Your e-mail address attached to
ticket number 20511465897-6291 with serial number
472-971103 drew lucky numbers 8-66-97-22-71-64 which
consequently won in the 3rd category, you have
therefore been approved for a sum pay out of US$
500,000 000. (five hundred Thousand United States Dollars). 
CONGRATULATIONS!!! Due to mix
up of some numbers and names, we ask that you keep
your winning information very confidential till your
claims has been processed and your prize/money
Remitted toyou. This is part of our security protocol
to avoid double claiming and unwarranted abuse of this
program by some participants. All participants were
selected through a computer ballot system drawn from
over 200,000,000 company and 300,000,000 individual
email addresses and names from all over the world.
This promotional program takes place annually. We hope
with part of your winning you will take part in our
next year USD10 million international lottery. To file
for your claim, please contact our/your fiducial agent
MR.PHILIP GERE of the, DIAMOND TRUST AGENT  TEL:
+31-621-488-708 FAX: +31-645-236-856 Email:
philipgere900@netscape.net Note that all winning must
be claimed not later than 24th of January 2005. After
this date all unclaimed, funds will be included in the
next stake. 
Please note in order to avoid unnecessary
delays and complications please remember to quote your
reference number and batch numbers in all
correspondence. Furthermore, should there be any
change of address do inform our agent as soon as
possible. 
Congratulations once more from our members
of staff and thank you for being part of our
promotional program. 
Note: Anybody under the age of 18
is automatically disqualified. Sincerely yours, Mrs.

Mrs Ellen Kloos, 

Lottery Coordinator. 

REPLY EMAIL TO  philipgere900@netscape.net"

Scam or what?

Slim 8)


----------



## ajapale (12 Jan 2005)

*Re: Megalottery*

google for *philipgere900* and you get over twenty pages of lottey scam info.
ajapale


----------



## Murt10 (17 Jan 2005)

*Beware EBay*

Times Online January 17, 2005 

Online eBay criminals could cost you more than you bargained for By Joe Morgan and Rebecca O’Connor 

EBAY, the internet auction website, is at the centre of an online scam perpetrated by criminals using software that records their victims’ details. 

Gangs, thought to originate from Russia and Eastern Europe, were behind a number of attacks on people who were tricked into revealing their online log-in details by e-mails purporting to be from eBay or internet banks. 

Now the crooks are sending victims spam e-mails, which, when opened, infect a computer with key-logging software. This silently records every keystroke made by the user and sends online account log-in and password details back to the criminals. This enables them fraudulently to use their victims’ accounts. 

Internet banks and credit card companies have been defrauded already, but the growing popularity of eBay, which lists two million auctions every day, has made it the favourite target for the gangs. 

The National Hi-tech Crime Unit (part of the National Crime Squad) and fraud specialists from eBay are trying to trace the gangs. 

Mick Randall, the unit’s head of operations, said: “Once an eBay seller has been infected with a key logger, criminals will be able to log in to their account and see all the transactions that are being made. This will allow them to see details of all the eBay-users who have made a bid for an item. 

“The gangs are using this information to steal money from unsuccessful bidders by sending e-mails, purporting to be from the seller, informing them that the winner has dropped out and asking them to send payment. 

“Buyers will have no idea that the e-mail has come from a crook and they often send money to the thief in the mistaken belief that they are buying the advertised item, which will, of course, never arrive.” 

Another scam targets people signed up to PayPal, a money transfer service owned by eBay. A gang member will log into the victim’s eBay account, using the password details stolen by the key logger, and use the person’s PayPal account to buy an item being sold on eBay by another gang member. 

Mr Randall said: “A Western Union BidPay cheque is sent from the person’s PayPal account to the thief after he or she has unwittingly won the auction. The victim will have no idea that someone else has been into their eBay account and done this until a bank statement appears at the end of the month. 

“These particular scams can be difficult to investigate because the gang member who acted as the seller in the spoof auction will have proof that a legitimate sale has been made.” 

The platform is also being used as a money-laundering tool by gangs, who use a web of transactions to direct money into accounts set up using stolen identity documents. The cash is then sent to gang leaders abroad using money transfer services such as Western Union or Moneygram. 

EBay has also been hit by “matrix auctions”, in which the offer of a minidisc, for example, is in fact just selling information on how to obtain one. Fraudsters bury the exact sale details in obtuse terms and conditions. 

Which?, formerly the Consumers’ Association, claims that an average of 200 fraudulent transactions take place on eBay every day, with thieves selling defective or non-existant goods. A spokesman said: “EBay is a facilitator, not a seller. Traders should read the terms and conditions of eBay use. This way they will know what they are covered for and be able to identify a good seller or buyer.” 

EBay insisted last night that the platform was safe. A spokesman said: “Since eBay began there have been over two billion successful transactions between complete strangers, a testament to the success and safety of the site. EBay uses state-of-the-art technology to ensure that the site is as secure as possible. Additionally, nearly 1,000 employees at eBay and PayPal, with backgrounds in law enforcement, customer support, advanced computer engineering and analysis, are dedicated to making eBay one of the safest places in the world to trade.”

www.timesonline.co.uk/art...79,00.html


----------



## delgirl (19 Jan 2005)

*Scam at the front door?*

Most of the scams on this thread are via e-mail, letter and telephone - have any of you had the 'poor Eastern Block students' on your doorstep selling sketches to fund their college education in Ireland?

I've had quite a few and have spoken to friends who live in the countryside who've also had quite a few.  

Ask yourself, if these people are students and need money to fund their studies in Ireland:

1.  How come the don't speak English, but present a card explaining their plight - how can they study in Ireland while not being in command of basic English?

2. What kind of transport are they using to gain access to remote areas - surely these 'poor' students can't afford cars?

I think it's a highly organised scam and would like to know where all these people are coming from?  Are they in the country legitimately or are they being 'bussed in' to take advange of the Irish 'good nature' of supporting the underdog?

Next time one calls to my door, I'm going to call the local guard responsible for immigration to see if any light can be shed on the subject.  The last one this evening was pushing his way through my door before I had a chance to say no!


----------



## Elcato (23 Jan 2005)

*Re: Megalottery*

Gordanus wrote :

Anyway, got two today, in addition to the usual African-dictator-money-smuggling ones: both tell me I have won a lottery I never entered. How do these scams operate? Do they ask me for money if I reply?
One tells me 
> This lottery was promoted and sponsored by the global software group and we hope that you will take part in our next year US$20 million international lottery.
To file for your claim, please contact your claim agent:
Mr Hans Parker. TEL: 0031-650-548-522. The Free Lotto Awards is sponsored by a consortium of software promotion companies. The Intel Group, Toshiba, Dell Computers, Mackintosh and a conglomeration of other international IT companies. The free lotto internet draw is held periodically and is so organized to encourage the use of the internet and promote computer literacy worldwide. We are proud to say that over 200 Million Euros are won annually in more than 150 countries worldwide.


----------



## Chord of Souls (24 Jan 2005)

*419 scams*

The popular 419 scam mentioned above..."I am the son of the late King Womble from Wimbledon and I want to transfer US$25 million into your bank account for which I'll cut you a percentage"...is well known around the world.  There are numerous people who spend their time frustrating the attempts of such scammers with hilarious results.  See www.419eater.com

But be warned - while the perpetrators of such scams are sometimes monumentally stupid, some of their number are dangerous criminals who have been known to resport to violence and even murder.  It is believed that there are some such scammers living in Ireland, as there have been reported incidents of potential victims being met here in Ireland personally.  

So by all means have a bit of fun scammer baiting if you like, but make sure that your true identity is very well concealed and NEVER do anything that could possible result in a face to face meeting.


----------



## ClubMan (24 Jan 2005)

*Re: Scam at the front door?*

*So by all means have a bit of fun scammer baiting if you like*

I wouldn't even bother doing this since, at best, it will just confirm your email address or personal/contact details to spammers and the like while, at worst, you could start getting into something nefarious. Spam is best screened/blocked or ignored (e.g. not even opened or previewed) in my opinion.


----------



## N0elC (3 Feb 2005)

*Top 10 scams*

This is Money's list of top 10 scams

Many of them have been identified on this post already.


----------



## Guggie (9 Feb 2005)

*sms.ac - Free SMS*

Do search on "sms.ac" on Internet.
Do not register.
Do not give any information.
eg. email, password,credit card no. etc.


----------



## Sherib (14 Feb 2005)

I've got my money back from Ramada Plasa Resorts!  $898.00 or €683.00 has been credited to my Visa account by Ramada.
Just a small loss due to the rise in Euro against $.  And the transaction took place in March 2004.

Am very grateful to B.B's AAM board because I only contacted Consumers Affairs having read about Ramada here.
C.A. dictated the letter which I sent pointing out all the laws they had broken with this kind of phone selling .  Even though I cancelled my card immediately after the call got no advise from Visa.  Neither did I receive an acknowledgement to the letter sent to Visa two weeks ago.

Apparently Visa could have done something had I known and
requested it.   They don't advertise this. 

Note:  Ramada is not mentioned in the top ten scams link (UK site) and it should be since Ramada are still phoning people in Ireland.


----------



## Ceann Comhairle (25 Mar 2005)

Did anyone else get the 4 cheques from [broken link removed] One for €20,000, €35,000, €50,000 or €75,000.  

They say I must ring all four 1580 numbers before I can claim my award.  

Its strange that despite the cheques enclosed listed above when I ring all the numbers I'm guaranteed "to receive awards worth over €1,000". 

They also say elsewhere in the same letter "Remember you are *guaranteed* to receive awards worth up to €75,000.

All this from a company based in London, Dublin, Madrid, Berlin and Sydney.

P.S.  They also confirm _in small print_ "Calls to each cheque information line cost €2.40/*min* from a landline".  The question here is do they mean €2.40 a minute on a possible 4/5 minute call per cheque or do they mean minimum.

I just hope no poor OAP out there gets one of these and innocently decides to ring.


----------



## ClubMan (25 Mar 2005)

*Re: sms.ac - Free SMS*

I presume it's 2.40 per minute. All of these premium phone line based competitions/prize draws are a rip-off and people should throw this junk in the bin (or post it back to them or others who send junk and include a pre-paid return envelope).


----------



## Ash (30 Mar 2005)

These same cheques arrived in the post yesterday.
Today they cropped up for mention as a feature on Liveline.
A contributor from the European Consumer Centre office in Dublin (can't remember the official title) seemed to confirm that the Value Group were breaking a number of rules and regulations put down by RegTel, not least that the MAXIMUM cost of a call to such lines can be €8.  This one costs about twice that much - each.  Also, the use of a PO Box number is against regulations.  There should be a real geographical address listed for the operator's of the "competition".
According to Liveline, if someone was to do as directed on the cheques and make four seperate calls for the four seperate cheques, it would cost approx €72 in calls alone.
Above all, the advice was to ignore any such good fortune which lands on your doorstep.  If it looks too good to be true, it probably is.


----------



## olddog (19 Apr 2005)

Perhaps this fits here ?

[broken link removed]


----------



## jem (12 May 2005)

*Re: european city guide*

Business people geting form from this crowd looking for you to update your details. cost €937. pure scam.





[broken link removed]



[broken link removed]


----------



## Humpback (19 May 2005)

*B&B Bookings*

Just been told about this one. A contact managing a B&B received a large booking for 10-12 people coming to Ireland from England. The booking was made by a Rector...so and so...

Was made over the internet, contact made via e-mail, and eventually a cheque was received as a deposit. Which was presented to my contacts bank for payment.

Before the cheque had cleared, the good Rector sent an e-mail through with the unfortunate news that one of the party had been seriously injured in an accident and wouldn't be travelling. Total sob story.

Upshot of this mail was that the Rector was asking for 1/10th of the refund back because of the 1 person less staying.

My contact found this unusual and checked to see if check had cleared in her bank. It hadn't. And wasn't at all - it was refused.

Sneaky way of scamming money off businesses here in Ireland.


----------



## ClubMan (25 May 2005)

[broken link removed]


----------



## ninsaga (29 May 2005)

regarding free holidays.....this was drawn to my attention during the week...its being portraid as another network marketing biz....anyone encounter or have experiences of this.... [broken link removed]


----------



## DrMoriarty (26 Jun 2005)

*Jamster/Ringtoneking scam*

*Jamster/Ringtoneking scam* (hope it's not inappropriate to post the link in this sticky...?)


----------



## SineWave (7 Aug 2005)

*Callback texts?*

Got 4 identical texts over the last few days from 087 *** ****.

"Please call me back" and instructions on what buttons to press to call back.

As it's not a premium number, does anyone know what the scam will be?


----------



## pammiedd (8 Sep 2005)

SunKissed Travel "Free Cruise" Scam

Another one doing the rounds is from Sunkissed Travel in Florida. A pop-up appears when browsing the net stating that if you are the 4th person to click on the site you will win a Florida Cruise.  Lo and behold when you click you are the lucky 4th person and they give you a number to call.  A work colleague of mine was stung for €748.  The only thing is that you have a 30 day cooling off period under Florida Law but the cute hoors didn't forward on her itinerary and documents until the 30 days had passed. She has complained to the Consumer Affairs department in Florida but doesn't hold out much hope of getting her cash back.


----------



## ClubMan (6 Oct 2005)

Just received this crap which I mistakenly opened thinking that it was a legitimate email that was incorrectly classified as spam:


> X-Message-Status: n
> X-SID-PRA: Williams Joeffrey Ruphus <williamsjoeffreyruphus@jmail.co.za>
> X-SID-Result: TempError
> X-Message-Info: tJV2OfX5iRGtkml7dQeZ3fmWGpD1CpT4Sav4fI8ywDY=
> ...


----------



## BL65 (29 Oct 2005)

*New scam angle????*

Just recieved a telephone call. An obvious pre recorded message told me i had won a cruise. Unlike other similar calls there was no premium rate telephone number given out to claim the prize. Instead the message said "press 9 now to claim your prize". Obviosly by pressing 9 i would be redirected to a premiun rate number and so it would go on.... (I assume)

My first concern is that my children (9 & 11) often answer the phone and could easily and innocently press 9, they not being quite as cynical about a free cruise as i am. Secondly if 9 is pressed and 4 weeks later the bill arrives, does the consumer have any comeback if they are redirected to a premiun number without being informed/aware of it.

Has any one else recieved this call or innocently pressed 9????

Of course this could be totally genuine and i've just missed out on a free cruise  

Any thoughts


----------



## etel (29 Oct 2005)

*Re: New scam angle????*

I heard of this scam , i suspect that pressing 9 if in eircom voicemail may cause a permium rate number to be dialled so its only a risk if your voicemail answers for you . 

Check www.regtel.ie, they have warnings of scams there


----------



## sherib (29 Oct 2005)

*Re: New scam angle????*

Nothing new about that one! I received that call on two occasions recently. Hung up instead of pressing button 9. Earlier this year I wasn't so smart. A message left said that I was "the lucky winner of a prize" and, like a fool, I rang the number they gave. The call cost something like €25. After that I did phone ComReg and RegTel and learned that premium lines have to be registered with RegTel. I thought I could get the number banned but it seemed to me that the scam wouldn't be considered a scam as such since I subsequently did receive a grubby leaflet advising me that to avail of the prize (2 weeks in the Canaries) I'd have to pay for a companion plus flight costs. So, within the law, but still a scam. *The easiest solution is to get premium lines blocked from your phone line; *they can phone you but you can't phone them. I got it unblocked when I wanted to vote for Tabby 

There's another scam doing the rounds that surfaces regularly. It's from a company called Ramada Plaza Resorts/Imperial Majesty Cruise Vacations. They tell you they are doing a survey or else that you have won a cruise in Florida. The objective is to get your credit card number and, if you fall for the speil at which they are experts, they debit your card before the call ends. You can read more about them on the web site http://www.badbusinessbureau.com Then type in the name of the company. People in Ireland, the US, Canada and even South Africa have been targeted. Carmel Foley warned consumers about them earlier this year.

PS The recent scam caller wasn't a message on my voicemail - I wasn't curious enough to press button 9 and risk a premium line charge.


----------



## brokeparent (29 Oct 2005)

*Re: New scam angle????*

My 12 year old daughter actually answered that very call this afternoon. Thankfully she had more sense than I might have had. She came in and told me she had "just hung up on that call as it was one of those mad cruise calls looking for me to press no. 9". I hadn't thought of it being redirected to premium rates


----------



## gearoid (8 Nov 2005)

Based on some junk mail that arrived in the door today, I've had to dissuade an elderly relative from going to the following alleged scam

INTERNET INCOME TRAINING 
Free Lunch at the Green Isle Hotel and Western Ashling Hotel.

Found the following on them also under the name Galaxy Malls:

http://badbusinessbureau.com/reports/ripoff95121.htm
http://www.badbusinessbureau.com/reports/ripoff161527.htm

Anyone else got the invite or know any more about them. Seems to be a very hard sell of some worthless supposed marketing training.


----------



## DrMoriarty (8 Nov 2005)

Did the flier have an eBay logo on it, by any chance?


----------



## gearoid (11 Nov 2005)

Yes the flier has an ebay logo alright.


----------



## DrMoriarty (11 Nov 2005)

The plot sickens...  

Well done, _viz_ the 'elderly relative'. I trust they'll remember you in their will?


----------



## Murt10 (10 Dec 2005)

*The  Spanish  Lottery*

This one is a beaut. 

It's far easier to  believe that you have won the lottery than some dodgy foreigner looking for your help in getting illegal millions out of the country.

I  was particularly impressed  about having to ring the premium rate number in Spain. They get you everyway

[broken link removed]


Murt


----------



## DrMoriarty (11 Mar 2006)

A scam involving bogus responses to ads placed in the _Buy & Sell_ has just been reported here.


----------



## jem (20 Mar 2006)

[broken link removed]
World web page directory looks like a bill, pure scam destroy on sight.


----------



## colc1 (24 Mar 2006)

www.sms.ac Dont go near this website, you sign up for free text messages and then months later they start sending you unwanted texts and charge you each time and when you try and unsubscrube following their instructions it doesnt work I have reported them to the regulator regtel.ie.  I had to change my sim card because of them stealing from me.  Luckily for me I'm stingy and never have much credit so they couldnt steal from me at times (when I had no credit)  Beware of them I only realised when I cheked my credit one day


----------



## Havana (13 Apr 2006)

Recieved this email today. Have not clicked on the link. Am wondering if anyone else got it or know what its about.

*Dear Chase Manhattan's Bank Customer,*

This is your official notification from Chase Manhattan Bank that the service(s) 
listed below will be deactivated and deleted if not renewed immediately. 
Previous notifications have been sent to the Billing Contact assigned to 
this account. As the Primary Contact, you must renew the service(s) listed 
below or it will be deactivated and deleted

SERVICE: Chase Manhattan Bank Online Banking ® SecureCode™
EXPIRATION: *April 15 2006*

_<spam link removed by ClubMan>_


Sincerely,
Chase Manhattan Bank Account Review Department.

================================================================
IMPORTANT CUSTOMER SUPPORT INFORMATION
This Alert was sent according to your settings (xxxxxxxx*@hotmail.com*). ================================================================ 


Need help? Use "Site Helper" or call customer service at 1.800.788.7000.

Please do not "Reply" to this Alert.

©2006 Chase Manhattan Bank Financial Group. All rights reserved


----------



## woods (13 Apr 2006)

Do not click on the link. If you do then they will know that your address is active and you will get lots more.


----------



## holly77 (21 Apr 2006)

heard about this on the radio this morning http://www.rte.ie/news/2006/0421/dublin.html

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Gardaí are investigating a scam in which up to 30 people were conned out of an estimated €35,000 by a man letting an apartment. [/FONT]
  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The fully furnished apartment in Ballsbridge had been advertised on the letting website Daft.ie.  [/FONT]
  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Several people attended an open viewing in the apartment on Good Friday and 30 different people paid over the deposit of €1,150 and a month's rent in advance. 
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]They were all then given a set of keys. However, when some 15 couples tried to move in to their new home earlier this week the keys did not work. [/FONT]


----------



## Humpback (21 Apr 2006)

> Several people attended an open viewing in the apartment on Good Friday and 30 different people paid over the deposit of €1,150 and a month's rent in advance.



Would I be right in guessing that the deposit would be a months rent, and that would mean rent in Ballsbridge would be the €1150?

Does that fall into the "if it's too good to be true, it normally is" category?


----------



## CCOVICH (23 Apr 2006)

Further info on bank draft scam here.

Be wary of accepting bank drafts as payment when selling goods and *never* accept a draft for more than you are asking for if the buyer expects you to give them the difference in cash.


----------



## The Bride (25 Apr 2006)

In response to a reference to "charity bags" left in your front door (first page of this thread)We get these bags dropped in daily,either on their own or with stickers to attach to the bag.I regularly put out stuff for them as they tell me I'm giving to the "homeless,people in Chernobyl,Rwandans" etc etc,.I spoke to a friend of mine the other day however who works for the charity Enable Ireland who told me that the majority of these are bogus and will take the clothes,shoes etc and sell them "as new" in places like Russia at exorbitant prices.These people also go around lifting bags from outside houses that were intended for genuine charities like Enable who rely on public donations.They take them in the middle of the night.
It has deterred me from filling these bags in future.Anyone else know anything about it?


----------



## woods (25 Apr 2006)

Even the ones that are genuine are causing problems to the economy of the areas to which the clothes are being taken. Saw a TV show on it some time ago. Many families that derived an income from making and selling cheap clothes are being put out of business.


----------



## mell61 (26 Apr 2006)

Text spam

This may not be the correct thread to post this, but everytime I get a 'you've won a camera / holiday / etc' text now I just forward it onto Vodafones spam number (i assume each provider has one), at 50005.
I usually get a text back immediately saying they will investigate....


----------



## car (26 Apr 2006)

Brendan,  do contributors of all quoted posts get a slice of the appearance fee from yesterday?


----------



## Judybaby73 (26 Apr 2006)

I recently advertised my car for sale on a genuine site . I actually advertised it for much more than it was worth! Anyway I got this reply form a guy in France who wants my car! It seems all abit weird to me and below you can see what he more or less wants me to do...
Hello,
     Thank for your mail, i am okay with the price which is(11,000€), This is how i will want us to seal the transaction cos i dont want any delay at all. So all i am going to do is to contact my associate in the state to issue you a cheque of (16,800€ ) which will be for both the shipping and your own money So all i will want you to do when you recieve the payment is that you will deduct your own money 11,000€ and then you will send the remaining shipping funds through VIA WESTERN UNION MONEY TRANSFER to my inetrnational shipping agent who will be coming over to your destination for the pick up of the CAR, Thia ia highly on Trust, but i believe i can trust you with my money ok,  Once my shipper recieves the money he will come over to your location for the pick up, now the money wired to the shipper is his fees for his services, transportation to your location and back to me, also for all charges that may arise along this transaction cos i will want it to be delivered to me safe and sound without problems, i shall send you my shipper address which you will use in sending the funds to him ok.
 So if this is okay by you, i will like you to kindly get back to me with your contact information like this:
 Name:
 Address:
 State:
 Zip Code:
 Country:
 Tell Phone,Both the Cell Phone and the Office or Home Number: which my Bussiness Associate will use in sending the Check Payment to you Via courier service ok,Thanks and God Bless you,
 I'll be waiting for your favourable respones.
 Regards,
Mark.


 N/B...........I will like you to remove the advert you placed on the website so that you will receive no more offers ok.


Now then dodgy or what??? Obviously i won't be going through with it!!! J


----------



## ClubMan (26 Apr 2006)

Same scam mentioned here.


----------



## Guest109 (30 Jul 2006)

i have thrown away millions in winnings from these sharks over the years


----------



## Slim (18 Aug 2006)

Got this today:

Father Alex McAllister, SDS
Church of Christ the King
11 Castle Street,
Thornbury,
South Gloucestershire,
BS35 1HA,
Telephone: 07031837790
Dear "Slim"
Greetings from Gloucestershire, England!
On behalf of the Trustees and Executors of the late British Prime,
Sir Edward Richard George Heath, KG I once again try to notify you
as our letter to you by the lawyer through the post were
returned undelivered, hence I hereby attempt to reach you via your
e-mail address.
I wish to notify you that the late Sir Edward Heath made you a
beneficiary to his (will), he bequeathed the sum of Seven Hundred
and Fifty Thousand United States Dollars Only (US$750,000.00), to
you in the codicil and last testament to his (will).

It goes on and asks for phone nos. fax etc. OBVIOUS SCAM. I hardly knew the late Sir Edward!

Slim


----------



## ClubMan (18 Aug 2006)

Slim said:


> I wish to notify you that the late Sir Edward Heath made you a
> beneficiary to his (will), he bequeathed the sum of Seven Hundred
> and Fifty Thousand United States Dollars Only (US$750,000.00), to
> you in the codicil and last testament to his (will).


That was nice of him!


----------



## mell61 (20 Aug 2006)

Possibly not the correct forum, be we've gotten 2 x missed calls and a hang up as soon as we answered from a Nigerian phone number in the past 2 days.   As we have no family / friends or even enemies over there, I'm wondering if this is a missed call scam for some sort of international premium rate scam?
Anyone else getting Saturday morning calls from Nigeria at 06:50?


----------



## ninsaga (20 Aug 2006)

mell61 said:


> Possibly not the correct forum, be we've gotten 2 x missed calls and a hang up as soon as we answered from a Nigerian phone number in the past 2 days.   As we have no family / friends or even enemies over there, I'm wondering if this is a missed call scam for some sort of international premium rate scam?
> Anyone else getting Saturday morning calls from Nigeria at 06:50?



could be as simple as someone calling a relative here but dialed the wrong number...... but if they do get through & ask you to key in some digits then you just hang up.

ninsaga


----------



## wiggzie (21 Aug 2006)

mell61 said:


> Text spam
> 
> This may not be the correct thread to post this, but everytime I get a 'you've won a camera / holiday / etc' text now I just forward it onto Vodafones spam number (i assume each provider has one), at 50005.
> I usually get a text back immediately saying they will investigate....


 
do they ever get back to you with the result of the investigations?


----------



## Rosru (22 Aug 2006)

mell61 said:


> Possibly not the correct forum, be we've gotten 2 x missed calls and a hang up as soon as we answered from a Nigerian phone number in the past 2 days. As we have no family / friends or even enemies over there, I'm wondering if this is a missed call scam for some sort of international premium rate scam?
> Anyone else getting Saturday morning calls from Nigeria at 06:50?


 
Hi,

I have got several of those calls and have even got to answer on 3 occasions- the caller varied between agressive and friendly but on all occasions told me to call back straight away as they had something important to tell me.  I have also received some texts from a Nigerian number - again varying in content but 3 at the weekend were all about love and the wonderful time we had etc etc.  The times I answered I politely told them they had the wrong number and to stop calling - thought it had as until this weekend 6 weeks had passed without me hearing anything.  I'm quite confident it is a scam but not sure what I can do about it- some of the texts freaked me out a bit so I'm temoted to change my number.


----------



## Seagull (22 Aug 2006)

Do these texts all come from the same number? Depending on the model of your phine, you may be able to block the sender.


----------



## mercW123 (25 Aug 2006)

I think that others have posted about this type of scam already but just wanted to let you know it still seems to be active.

I advertised my car on Buy and Sell and got an email from a "guy" saying he was interested in getting some more info on the car, so after sending him pictures of the car and some detail on milage etc I got this back.
Needless to remark this was the last communication on the topic of me selling him my car.

Hello., 
   Great to hear from you.,Thanks for your reply,Am much interested in purchasing the Car from you,I will also like you to send me this information below today,so that by this week the check is going to be issue and send to you as soon as possible and i want you to considered it sold to me.OK

{1} FULL NAME: ............

{2} FULL ADDRESS: ..........

{3} PHONE NUMBER :  # .......

{4} LAST ASKING PRICE : IN POUND'S  

  To enable me to instruct my client to issue the cheque as soon as possible.
NOTE:  I DONT NEED P.O BOX ADDRESS....................

[FONT=times new
 roman]  Am a contrator I buy use Vehicle and Motorcycle's,I based in UNITED KINGDOM and WEST AFRICAN, But currently am in Holland for a contract and i will soon be back.And morover the Amount that will be on the check / Bank Draft will be for the Amount of the {Car} and the shipping Fees too.., So that when you get the check / Bank Draft and get clear into your Account you will now send the remainingfund's though WESTERN UNION MONEY TRANSFER to the shipping agent for the pick-up of the {Car} from your end and some Other Item's I bought too okay,So kindly get back to me with your Payment details asap okay..,that's all let me hear back from you asap,Awaiting for your swift response. Payment will be Issue to you in Pounds Bank Draft

Thanks for your co-operation.

  Regards
    Jason Holt
[/FONT]


----------



## mercW123 (25 Aug 2006)

sorry, meant to say that I got this email on 21/8/06


----------



## liamwoods (29 Aug 2006)

Rosru said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got several of those calls and have even got to answer on 3 occasions- the caller varied between agressive and friendly but on all occasions told me to call back straight away as they had something important to tell me.  I have also received some texts from a Nigerian number - again varying in content but 3 at the weekend were all about love and the wonderful time we had etc etc.  The times I answered I politely told them they had the wrong number and to stop calling - thought it had as until this weekend 6 weeks had passed without me hearing anything.  I'm quite confident it is a scam but not sure what I can do about it- some of the texts freaked me out a bit so I'm temoted to change my number.



 I've received about 10 of these calls in the past 3 weeks. Usually very early in the morning. (6.45 this morning) All from a woman saying stuff like 'I want to be your friend...' and dumbly repeating 'Ulo Ulo Ulo'. The number is a +234... number which is Nigerian. Can't figure out how she is meant to get money out of me though. The last 8 times I usually just cancelled the incoming call only to get a voicemail. Hopefully 'F off you F'n F'er' at 6.46 this morning might shut her up.


----------



## Guest109 (10 Sep 2006)

i had a letter during the week from la primitiva lottery agency letting me know i had won a share of so many millions and to send off my bank details and a sum of money to pay for transfer of such winnings ,another one of these scams which some people still seem to fall for this racket, just seen in paper today that some guy in england had actually sent off 300 euro,s to them and they still wanted more to close the transaction,a bank is demanding he pay£1,925 to them before releasing a prize cheque to him,and now his bank is demanding £100 from him,when will they ever learn !!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest109 (10 Sep 2006)

www.lookstoogoodtobetrue.com.

use this site to learn what to watch out for and how to protect yourself...some good info in their.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (10 Sep 2006)

Check this thread for a scam where you are encouraged to return a missed call to an expensive number.

Brendan


----------



## tarzipan (5 Oct 2006)

Very concerned to know how these guys got my name and knew where I lived in the US years ago!
Got a call on my MOBILE today from a guy in Carlow (059 area code) called Frank Lalor saying he got my name from a guy who knew me and gave him my name as someone who may be interested in investing in or helping develop a marketing company based in the US over here. He sent me a link to download software for an online conference at 3pm tomorrow - have serious reservations and am particularly curious to know where on earth he got my contact details! Anyone else being approached by the same method recently? From what I could dig up online its 'pyramid'. But concerned that even downloading software could corrupt my PC as they say to disable your antivirus! Hello?? Someone takes me for a royal eejit! Welcome comments... contents of email below. New member - nervous - and not sure if I've done this post right!!
"
If you go to the following link you can download the software for the Iconference at 3pm tomorrow, and i will be in touch with you by midday tomorrow with the relevant password required so as to access it. 
[broken link removed]

Please read the instructions , as I mentioned it is advisable to turn off the anti virus for the download as this can corrupt the download.

You will can also access the conference via this link once the software has been installed and is *active* on your pc indicated by the *red *and *blue* headset which will be in your task bar. 

[broken link removed]

You simply click on enter room button and type in the password 

[broken link removed]
You should now enter the conference room.
If you have any questions or need help please do not hesitate to contact me "
As it happens he would give me NO information over the phone!​


----------



## headache (17 Oct 2006)

Hi,
The firm I worked for received a call about a children's charity in the uk.  The owner said if it was for a children's charity he would be happy to make a donation but told the caller to speak to me.

Some weeks later we received a wall planner in the post addressed to me (incorrectly, first name only and incorrect at that).  They then rang to speak with me and I asked them was this meant to be the proof? No I was told, this is the finished product and that we now owed them €295.

I was not happy about this and did an online search for the company, Hamilton Forbes and discovered that they are related to Barrington House publishing that was shut down previously by the Trading Standards although the link between the two does appear inconclusive to me.

The problem with these kind of companies (this has happened to us before) is that they then start demanding payment.  There is no fax number or email contact on their headed paper and it is impossible to get through by phone.  They have so far ignored my letters to them and in fact state that they have received no response to their previous requests for payment and are threatening legal action.

As I said, this happened before and on that occassion it was Barrington House.  At that time we never even did see the supposed advert in a supposed child safety book.  When I demanded proof that the ad had been ordered they had no written proof but said they had taped the original phone call with my employer.  I demanded a copy of this recording but never received it and they backed off with their threats.

I don't intend to pay this bunch of eijits either and I have contacted some of the other people on the wall planner and they agree with me that they feel they have been scammed.

I'll let you know how I get on but I don't think I'll be online in the prison library for non-payment.  

Anyone else come across this?

Thanks.  (sorry for long post!)


----------



## mell61 (17 Oct 2006)

Not sure what is going on but still getting a number of calls at all hours of the day, some are coming in on definite Nigerian numbers, the rest come up 'unavailable'....     On answering either we get a silence followed by a hang-up or we get a stream of talking, none of which makes any sense....
We've also spotted a number of missed calls, which makes me think its some sort of call back a premium rate scam.
Of course I could be completely wrong and someone isn't hearing from their family, and getting us instead....


----------



## Joe Nonety (6 Nov 2006)

One scam that is especially prevalent during the Christmas shopping period occurs in the main cities and towns in Ireland. People give out flyers advertising auctions in an hour's time at a given location and give some sample prices e.g. Xbox 360s for €50, DVD-Recorders €40, etc.
When you show up, the windows of the "shop" are all covered with Christmas wrapping paper and inside is a room with a counter, behind which are all the latest electronic gadgets.
It starts off with a guy taking down one of these gadgets e.g. an PS2 and says he's selling it for €40. A woman puts up her hand, hands over the €40 and gets the PS2. This continues for a while and then the guy says that some people aren't taking part and so can everyone pay €5 to show that they're serious. Some leave and some pay and then the "auction" continues but the mark always just misses out. It switches to auctioning off of completely white boxes but whenever someone wins they open the box straight away to reveal similiarly high priced items. It all ends with one final offer - 30 completely white boxes for €40 each and so all the marks are able to get in on this offer. The guy asks everyone to agree that they're happy to pay the €40 for whatever electronic gadget is inside the box, which everyone does. The guy in charge tells everybody to leave and to open their boxes outside. Once outside you open the box and find an amstrad clock radio worth no more than €10 and then you realise that all the people who got the high priced gadgets were in on the scam.


----------



## ajapale (6 Nov 2006)

Hi Joe,

This scam was covered in the BBC3 show *The Real Hussle*. Its a con. Its called the *[broken link removed]*.


> *3. The Jam auction *
> *The con:* Jam Auctions involve “jamming” a big crowd into a shop which has been taken over for a few days by the gang. "Lucky" customers are then persuaded to part with their money for apparently cheap-as-chips electronic items.
> 
> *How it works:* The shop is filled to the rafters with gadgets and gizmos which are offered at a bargain price to anyone willing to pay cash for a “mystery bag” – which the hustlers say will contain a selection of products worth many times the value of the cash handed over.
> ...






I would contact the Guards immediately if I came across this.


aj


----------



## extopia (6 Nov 2006)

This happened to me on Moore Street in about 1980. There was some kind of cheap ornamental rose in the box. It probably cost me a fiver but that was a lot of money back then!


----------



## ClubMan (6 Nov 2006)

Is that actually illegal? If somebody offers to sell something on a "mystery" basis and somebody is willing to take the chance and pay for it then do they actually have any comeback when what they purchased turns out to be worth less than the price paid? I wouldn't have thought so...


----------



## MsGinger (6 Nov 2006)

I got caught out in London with that auction scam back in 1994...
I was young and foolish...  luckily only lost £13 though....


----------



## ajapale (6 Nov 2006)

ClubMan said:


> Is that actually illegal?



Im not sure.


----------



## liteweight (6 Nov 2006)

ClubMan said:


> Is that actually illegal? If somebody offers to sell something on a "mystery" basis and somebody is willing to take the chance and pay for it then do they actually have any comeback when what they purchased turns out to be worth less than the price paid? I wouldn't have thought so...



It might not be illegal. I remember buying Lucky Bags in the shop when I was a kid. Never knew what was going to be in them.


----------



## pammiedd (23 Nov 2006)

Just received this email today (below) and am wondering is it a scam.
Can't get the idea of the poor shivering mother out of my head though!

pammiedd

Dear Friends,

Please excuse me for this letter.

My name is Valentin. I'm student and I live with my mother in a small town Kaluga, Russia. My mother is invalid. She cannot see and she receive pension very rare which is not enought even for medications.

I work very hard every day to be able to buy necessities for my mother, but my salary is very small, because my studies still not finished.

Due to deep crisis authorities stoped gas in our district and now we cannot heat our home. I don't know what to do, because the winter is coming and the weather will be very cold. I am very afraid that the temperature inside our home can become very cold and we will not be able to survive.

Therefore I finded several e-mail addresses and thank to the free internet access in our local library I decided to appeal to you with prayer in my heart for small help.

If you have any old sleping bag, warm blanket, electric heater, warm clothes and shoes, electric water-boiler, canned and dried food, vitamins, medicines from cold, any hygiene-products, I will be very grateful to you if you could send it to our postal address which is:

Valentin Michailin,
Rileeva Str, 6-45.
Kaluga. 248030,
Russia.

If you think that it would be better or easier for you to help with some money, please write me back to my e-mail valentinm@eposte.ru and I will write you how to send it safely, if you agree. In this case I will be able to buy a portable stove and heat our home during the winter.

I hope to hear from you very soon and I pray that you can help us. I also hope very much that this hard situation will become better in our region very soon.

From all my heart, I wish you all the best. I wish that all your dreams come true and your life will be full of hapiness.

God Bless You,

Valentin and my mother Elena,
Kaluga. Russia. 
E-mail: valentinm@eposte.ru


----------



## polo9n (23 Nov 2006)

check the receipent's email address. i don't think its for you. they are most likely be Scam. and theres no way they can find an email  address from a library.


----------



## polo9n (23 Nov 2006)

read this forum , people who also got ur email
http://forums.hardwarezone.com/showthread.php?t=1460318


----------



## ClubMan (23 Nov 2006)

It's a scam.

http://www.snopes.com/inboxer/scams/valentin.asp


----------



## polo9n (23 Nov 2006)

this person with such command of english and couldn't afford a stove?
i know that may make me sound like a jerk, but i am pretty sure this is a scam. i will check out this guy and see what they want from me.
i am gonna send him an email


----------



## ClubMan (23 Nov 2006)

If you think it's a scam then why humour the scammer/spammer? That just encourages them and will probably mean more spam for you from here on in! Just bin stuff like this (preferably without opening it since this can easily confirm your address back to spammers) and move on.


----------



## polo9n (23 Nov 2006)

yes, that will be a very good advice for most people Clubman.well done


----------



## Johnny1 (26 Nov 2006)

*Re: Best method of selling a car privately?*



larry1 said:


> I have a car for sale in Carzone.ie but no takers yet. Would the Evening Herald or other shift it quicker?
> 
> Cheers


 Did that crowd in england ring you? The minute there is a car advertised anywhere for the first time they will ring the contact number. They will get a buyer for your car at the asking price, they will also guarantee your car without even seeing it all they need is your bank account details. *Another scam*.


----------



## Froggie (27 Nov 2006)

Three years ago a company phoned me and asked would I be interested in taking out an add in their publication. They claimed to publish a crime prevention magazine each year in association with the Gardai and An Post. They recited a list of descriptions regarding a typical add i.e. size and price etc. He asked if I would be interested in taking a further call from another member of their staff. At that stage I was just happy that the conversation was coming to an end and that the guy had not tried the “hard sell” tactics.

The first guy asked me for some sort of confirmation question/answer for the next caller to identify himself with, so we agreed to use my date of birth. Some time later in that same day the second guy rang and started by asking me if it was OK to record the call. He then asked me was the confirmation code correct. He then asked me to confirm the details of the add that the first caller had described to me. At this stage he finished the call by saying that they would contact me at a later date and just hung up. 

The next contact I had with them was a request by phone for payment. I told the girl that I had not agreed to take out the add, she apologised for the misunderstanding and said good bye. The guy from the second call then rang me asking was there a problem. I stated my case to him. He very calmly asked me would I be interested in listening to a recording of the sale. Long story short, he played the recording. I was gob smacked, it did actually sound like I had authorised and confirmed the sale. We had a heated exchange and I hung up. He called back 4 or 5 times in a row telling me that I had to pay for the add because we had a verbal agreement. 

Some weeks later I received a legal notice advising me that I was being taken to some county court in England and that if I lost I would have to pay all costs. I must admit at this stage I was very close to sending them a cheque. Having gathered my thoughts I decided to call the Gardai, the fraud section to be exact. The Guard I spoke to was a gentleman, he explained that it was called Advanced Payment Fraud and was very common, that I had nothing to worry about. I left it in their hands.

I reported the company involved to the trading standards people in England. No charges were brought against the company. They have contacted at least 2 other people in my area with the same scam since, luckily they were aware of my experience and ended the calls abruptly.

I am telling you all this now in the hope that it might prevent even one person from the suffering I had to endure. For info you should never pay for any add until you see it in the actual publication i.e. not a mock-up, presuming of course that you did actually want the add.


----------



## MsGinger (27 Nov 2006)

I'm not sure if would be a "scam" or not but a couple of weeks ago, I got a phone call at work, asking if the company would be interested in advertising in a business directory in aid of Barnardos.  

I was quoted 2 prices for 1 column ad & for a 2 column ad, I think about €114 and €220 or something along those lines.  I then asked how much of the cost was going to Barnardos and the lady on the other end of the line started stuttering and said that she didn't deal with that part of it, she was just selling the ad space.

So presumably most of the cost goes to lining their pockets and maybe a very low token amt to Barnardos.  Needless to say, we didn't take the ad, I told her we would rather make a donation direct to Barnardos.


----------



## Dano1997 (16 Jan 2007)

*Warning:* Woman called to my friends house in Clonee the other night saying that her baby needed milk formula and her husband was at work and she had no money and her baby was basically going to die unless he helped her out..etc etc. She said she just lived round the corner and gave the number of a house in the estate. He gave her 20 euro as this is all he had on him. She siad she'd be back with the money later. 
Afterwards he found out that she has been in other estates in the area and someone has been handing out warning flyers about her.

Has anyone else in the Clonee area encountered her?


----------



## ClubMan (16 Jan 2007)

Where do your friends live? I need a new _MP3 _player and will simply die if I don't get the €100 that I'm short.


----------



## Slaphead (16 Jan 2007)

Dano1997 said:


> *Warning:* Woman called to my friends house in Clonee the other night saying that her baby needed milk formula and her husband was at work and she had no money and her baby was basically going to die unless he helped her out..etc etc. She said she just lived round the corner and gave the number of a house in the estate. He gave her 20 euro as this is all he had on him. She siad she'd be back with the money later.
> Afterwards he found out that she has been in other estates in the area and someone has been handing out warning flyers about her.
> 
> Has anyone else in the Clonee area encountered her?


 
€20 tax free for a 5 minute sob story! Great work if you can get it.

Tell your friend he's an idiot to give it to her. If your that kindhearted (thick) go to the shop with her and buy the formula.


----------



## polo9n (16 Jan 2007)

what does the woman looks like and sound like? man certainly fell for that trap..dunno if a man turn up at door and do the same will end up to..


----------



## Dano1997 (16 Jan 2007)

Yea lads easy to take the piss alright but this does happen. If people are handing out flyers in the clonee area then he mustn't be the only one that being had. Well I'd have to say that 99/100 you'd say that this was a scam but as you slam the door in her face there has to be some part of you thats saying maybe she's not lying!!! or your stone cold / bordering on death!


----------



## ClubMan (16 Jan 2007)

A c. 200/250ml prepared carton of infant formula costs about €2 or less. A small tin of powder costs about €6. If the shops were local then a trip to them with her might've been a better bet. If they were not then how was she going to get there before the baby died? If there was a neighbour with an infant then presumably they could have given her formula (and presumably called her bluff)?


----------



## Dano1997 (16 Jan 2007)

<comment regarding the ethnic orign of the scammer has been removed>

The guy has no kids and hence no concept of how much this stuff costs.
This woman has this thing down to a fine art. She probably knows how to create a feeling of emergency and play on the victims emotions.

Personally I would have given her some of the bog standard Avonmore from the fridge.


----------



## Vanilla (16 Jan 2007)

Easy to see it logically now but I'm a sucker for any sob story involving children so probably would have fallen for it myself. Very low indeed.


----------



## ursomelanger (17 Jan 2007)

<comments regarding the ethnic orign of the alleged scammer has been removed>



Slaphead said:


> €20 tax free for a 5 minute sob story! Great work if you can get it.
> 
> Tell your friend he's an idiot to give it to her. If your that kindhearted (thick) go to the shop with her and buy the formula.


 
Well, I am that 'idiot' you refer to above !!! It's all very easy to comment on it after the event and normally I recognise a scam when I see or read one but this was different.

On the night in question, I happened to be on my own in the house, otherwise I would have offered to go to the shop and get the formula for her. The night in question was a cold, wet night and this woman was not your typical 'suspicious' type - she was well dressed,  <snip> and obviously a good actress. It did occur to me at the time that this could be a scam but there and then in the cicumstances I chose to take the risk in the event that it was a genuine plea for help. She claimed that her husband was un-reachable, (she had a mobile in her hand) and would not be home until after 10pm and her baby urgently needed milk. She gave a genuine address which was on the next street down from me and told me she would give me back the money once her husband got home. OK - I got mugged and it cost me 20 euro 

What annoys me most about it, is that some day, someone will genuinely look for help from me and I will turn them away thinking it's another scam. I detest these people who prey on the decency of some people who genuinely need help. I hope that one day when these frauds really need help - they cry wolf once too often and suffer for it.

anyway - hope this helps some people out there avoid the scam I fell for. The woman is <snip>.


----------



## Mr. Joe (17 Jan 2007)

Here's another scam to watch out for.
My mother was walking down Talbot St. a couple of weeks ago and was approached by a young guy she said was from eastern Europe.  He told her he was starting a new job next week but in the meantime he had nowhere to stay and no money. So my mother, being the very guilable/kind (take your pick) person she is, gave him 20euro.  2 weeks later she was walking down Talbot st. again, and she saw the same guy approaching another woman, obviously with the same sob story.

I told her she should have approached him and asked how the job was going, I know I would have, but she didn't say anything to him, and walked on.


----------



## Guest109 (6 Mar 2007)

*seems i have won euro millions*

ATTN: Winner. 

We wish to congratulate you over your email success in Euro PROMO 
program held on 19th of February 2007. This is a millennium scientific computer 
game in which email addresses were used. It is a promotional program aimed 
at encouraging internet users; therefore you do not need to buy ticket to 
enter for it. 
MEGA JACK POT of 870.812,79 euro(Eight hundred and seventy thousand, 
eight hundred and twelve euro,seventy-nine cent)only 

To claim your winning prize you are to contact by calling and send 
email  to the appointed agent as soon as possible for immediate release of your 
winnings: 

Name: Anthonio Rubio 
TRUST CLAIM AGENCY S.L 
C/Santander, 1 28008 Madrid-spain. 
TEL:+34-652-541-356 
TEL/FAX:+34-940-468-530 
EMAIL TO: ttrustclaimagent@aim.com 

Find below your promotion date, Reference and Batch numbers. Remember 
to quote these numbers in your correspondence with your claims agent 

REFERENCE NUMBER: ES_414-3721060 
BATCH NUMBER: 021/111/IPD/OP 
Lucky Number: 2-5-0-4-9 
Ticket Number 77007742781005-18721 

NOTE: All winnings must be claimed not later than 14 days,Anybody 
under the age of 18 is automatically disqualified 

Your winning prize is not deductable until your winnings has been 
processed,approved and transfered to you by your claim agent above.The 
beneficiary is responsible for the VETT/APPROVAL CHARGES of your 
winning prize to his/her country. 

Once again on behalf of all our staff,CONGRATULATIONS!!!.This promotion 
programme is sponsored by euro millions to encourage the use of 
internet. 

Sincerely, 

Maria Jose. 
(Euro Programme Cordinator) 
Euro Millions 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
any advice on how i should invest all this money  lol 
or donate to some worthy causes


----------



## Newby (6 Mar 2007)

*Re: seems i have won euro millions*

Congratulations!!!! Wish I could be so lucky!!! Maybe if i'm lucky enough some luck will come piling through my mailbox/email/telephone....


----------



## ajapale (6 Mar 2007)

*Re: seems i have won euro millions*

[broken link removed]


Thanks anya,

Im moving this to the scams section. I hope your not too dissapointed.

aj


----------



## monkeyboy (7 Mar 2007)

I love this scam I feel foul of it back in college and had to applaud the guys who did it tom me when I found out. I was 17 and broke coming home from college and I was actually thinking about what scam next I could pull myslef to make a few quid ( a bit of a dell boy back then monkey " would sell his gran for a tenner " boy you could say)
This car pulled up with 3 pathetic looking bums who offered to sell me 2 latest technology mobile phones, the story was so pathetic that it had to be true: The missus had just kicked one of them out and they wanted some money to go drinking...c'mon who would make that up?!!
Any way we haggled over price cos I had no money but as it was such a deal I said I would dip into my rent and buy the phones, I got them down to a bargain 50£ !!!
They waited on the street after taking a picture of me on one of the phones to prove it worked.
I came back in 2 minutes and they put the phones into a bag right in fornt of me. The car stalled at this point and lurched forward ( queue the old switch aroo!! ) I handed over the cash and grabbed the bag and ran into the house to show the lads what I got. 
I emptied the bag onto the table as the guys came in and a pile of rcks fell out!
I just had to laugh and applauded the guys. I learned a lot that day and am not one bit embarrassed about it!
If I met the guys again I would have shook their hand ! I found it hilarious.


----------



## Thedoc (7 Mar 2007)

Sludge,
I'm not familiar with this MBarara Community collection scheme but i would advise caution with any  house to house clothes "collection" schemes. I'm aware of at least one scam, involving bogus collectors from N. Ireland who operate along the border counties. They collect good quality clothes for "overseas" charities. The truth is in fact, they have several second-hand clothes shops (sorry, not politically correct to call it this! sorry! I can't remember the correct phrase!), where they select the best clothes and maybe the rest is sent abroad. An easy way to stock their shop for just the price of some bin liners, a van and diesel!. I've seen collections on a monthly basis, which is a sure scam. Two or three times a year for charity is sufficient. 
Often, they leave a phone number that's impossible to get through to anyone if you call it.
If in doubt and you have some unwanted articles, drop them into your nearest charity shop or St. Vincent de Paul who'll be only too delighted to get them, rather than to some con-man.

Hope this helps,


----------



## Guest109 (7 Mar 2007)

some of them so called charities now do not even leave a plastic bag ,just a flyer put in your post box asking to leave any unwanted clothes in a plastic bag and they collect on a certain day


----------



## Guest109 (7 Mar 2007)

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Sans Serif]The National Lottery (uk_lotto_draws1169@web.de) +Add contact 
To: uk_lotto_draws@web.de


Subject: YOUR EMAIL HAVE JUST WON FOR YOU








THE NATIONAL LOTTERY 
P O Box 287 WATFORD, 
WD18 9TT 
UNITED KINGDOM
(Customer Services) 
PHONE: 44 700-594-7524 

FROM: UNITED KINGDOM NATIONAL LOTTERY. 

WINNING NOTICE FOR CATEGORY "A" WINNER

Dear Lucky Winner, 
We are pleased to inform you of the result of the just concluded annual final draws of UNITED KINGDOM NATIONAL LOTTERY international Lottery programmes. The online cyber lotto draws was conducted from an exclusive list of 10,000 e-mail addresses of individual and corporate bodies picked by an advanced automated random computer search from the Internet, no tickets were sold. After this automated computer ballot, your e-mail address emerged as one of two winners in the category "A" with the following winning information: 

REF No: UKNL-EGS/2251256003/02
BATCH No: 14/0017/1PD 
TICKET No: 20511465463-7644 
SERIAL No: S/N-00168 
LUCKY No: 1 - 6 - 26 - 34 - 39 - 42 - 25 Bonus ball

You as well as the other winner are therefore to receive a cash prize of £850,000.000 Pounds (Eight Hundred and Fifty Thousand Pounds) each from the total payout. Your prize award has been insured with your e-mail address and will be transferred to you upon meeting our requirements, statutory obligations, verifications, validations and satisfactory report. To begin the claims processing of your prize winnings you are advised to contact our licensed and accredited claims agent for category "A" winners with the information below:


How much did you win?

National Lottery On-Line CLAIMS AGENT can pay prizes between £75 and £200 at their discretion upon presentation of your ticket. If they are not able to do so - and your ticket has not been validated - you can return to the same retailer when funds are available, go to another retailer,If your ticket has been validated, you must return to the same retailer when funds are available.

You can claim your prize from any designated National Lottery On-Line Post Office upon presentation of your ticket. Some National Lottery retailers can also pay out prizes up to £500.

You can claim your prize from any designated National Lottery On-Line Post Office upon presentation of your ticket. You will be required to complete a prize claim form. Prizes may be paid by cash or cheque (maximum cash payout £500).

Any amount above £50,000 must be claimed in person from a National Lottery Regional Centre or any online claims agent and will be paid by cheque. No cash is held on these premises. You will be required to complete a prize claim form and provide proof of your identity.

You are hereby advice to send us the following; 

1. Your full name and address:
2. Your personal phone and fax number:
3. Your winning numbers: 
4. Your Occupation and Age:
5. Your Nationality and Country:
6. Amount won: 
7. Date received:
To file for your claim, please contact the processing agent,
Mr MARK WILLIAMS
Email:claimsagent098@uku.co.uk




In 5 Schritten zur eigenen Homepage. Jetzt Domain sichern und gestalten! 
Nur 3,99 EUR/Monat! [broken link removed] 
[/FONT]


----------



## ClubMan (7 Mar 2007)

monkeyboy said:


> the story was so pathetic that it had to be true: The missus had just kicked one of them out and they wanted some money to go drinking...c'mon who would make that up?!!


[broken link removed]!

[broken link removed]


----------



## Guest109 (16 Mar 2007)

Heres a new twist to these scams  well for me anyway they did not even have my email  must be some forwarding site they have set up
Dear Friend,
I am DR SAMUEL GANI From FOREIGN EXCHANGE CONTROL
FEDERAL MINISTRY OF FINANCE NIGERIA
OUR REF: CBN/IRD/CBX/021/05 
Attn: Honourable Contractor 
This is for IMMEDIATE PAYMENT OF YOUR LATE Relative CONTRACT INHERITANCE #:MAV/NNPC/FGN/MIN/009. 
Following the protest of the International Community, The World Bank, 
IMF and the instruction by the President and Commander in Chief of the 
armed forces(Chief General Olusegun Obasanjo) that all outstanding 
forieghn debts especially next of kin payment should be released to the 
benefeciaries forthwith unconditionally. 
From the records of outstanding contractors due for payment with the 
Government of Nigeria. Your  late brothers name  and  his company was discovered as beneficiary of ,YOU ARE NOW HAVE BEEN CHOOSEN AS HIS NEXT OF KIN TO RECEIVE HIS FUND.
An  outstanding contractors who have not received 
their payments. I wish to inform you that his payment is being processed 
and will be released to you as soon as you respond to this letter. Also 
note that from the record in my file, your outstanding contract payment 
is ($32.600MILLIONUSD). 
Please re-confirm to me if this is inline with what you have in your 
record and also re-confirm to me the followings: 
Upon receiving the payment you will have reward me with 15% out of the total sum for my effort
  in contacting  You and assistance for Your payment.
1) Your full name.
2) Phone, Fax and Mobile #.
3) Company name, Position and Address.
4) Profession, age,sex and marital status.
5) Any kind of identification 
As soon as this information are received, your payment will be made to 
you in a certified bank draft or wired to your bank account directly 
from  bank of Nigeria or any of the sisters bank and the a copy of 
transfer confirmation informations will be given to you for you to take 
to your bank and confirm it. 
YOURS SINCERELY, 
DR SAMUEL GANI ,

how it reached me

From : samuel gani <samuelsgod002@yahoo.com.mx>Sent : Friday, March 16, 2007 5:00 AMTo : seo@arbico.co.ukSubject : YOUR LATE RELATIVE FUND HAS FINALY BEEN RELEASE BY NIGERIA GOVERMENT


now that is not my email addy


----------



## Guest109 (29 Mar 2007)

another email scam recieved today

MR.Patrick Harrison
Equity Consultant Ltd
Head of Trustee and Depository
Institutional Fund Services.
HSBC Building, 24th Floor
8 Canada Square
London E14 5hq.

Dear Prospective Partner,

Good day. I need your services in a confidential matter regarding money 
that was deposited by Late Mr Morris Thompson ,An American in a   
finance firm ,the next of kin to claim the funds is  needed and It   will 
please me if you can claim this fund as the next   of kin,Kindly   Visit 
this site: http://www.cnn.com/2000/US/02/01/alaska.airlines.list

This requires a private/confidential arrangement.Could you perhaps 
receive these funds under legal claims?. I am willing to assist you in this 
transaction as well as making sure all the legal proofs of next of kin 
is changed in your favour so that you will genuinely and legally 
receive this fund under the capacity to file for  an affidavite /probate of 
claim with the finance company in London . I  have all the details you 
will use for this transaction .

All correspondences will be detailed and explanatory. The funds in 
question are quite large US$9.6 Million. I will expect a straight answer 
from you. If yes,include your telephone and fax number to put   the 
modalities in place for a successfull fund transfer for joint   investment 
in your country under your able direction and supervision. 
Sincerely yours

Mr. Patrick Harrison 
Equity Consultant Ltd.


----------



## ClubMan (29 Mar 2007)

I won $1M it the _Euro Lottery _as well according to a spam in my _Hotmail Junk Mail _folder this morning. The email quoted a reference number and batch number so obviously it's kosher! Whoo-hoooo!


----------



## Mers1 (12 Apr 2007)

Sorry everyone but after reading all of the above posts I remembered a little treasure I had on email a while back.......enjoy its brilliant 

 
Nigerian scam letter/fax/e-mail routine. 


http://j-walk.com/other/conf/index.htm


----------



## purplealien (12 Apr 2007)

[broken link removed] s a good website for scam letters.


----------



## Megan (13 Apr 2007)

Just received a letter in the post today from La Primitiva A Loteria Y Apuestas telling me that I have won €871,350.67. The letter was posted in Correos, CTA Madrid. I KNOW IT IS A SCAM. Is there any point in getting in touch with the Gardai regarding this scam.


----------



## woods (31 May 2007)

I have an internet ad running at the moment to sell a car and got a reply today that I realised immediatly was a scam but decided to answer to see where it would go.
I have now got my second communication from him and want to know from you guys how it is that he is offering me time to clear the draft before sending on the differance. What am I missing here.
I intend to reply and give fake information. Then I will say that the draft never arrived and could they send another one. I reckon that the more trouble that I cause them the better.

*Name:* williams hill
*Subject:* payment address and trust
*Date:* 05/31/2007
*Message:* Hi Sound Good....... I'm ready to proceed with the purchase, I will instruct my irish bank to raise the BANK draft directly in your name and flavor from my account for the sum of 15,000 euro You'll allow the draft to clear for 2-3 days at your Bank. After you might have deducted your payment, the excess fund should be sent to my shipper in the UK, via westernuion money transfer. My shipper handle the shipping to Canada, he deals with Quick Time, and fast delivery. i will like to pay you 200 euro for your efforts and the westernuion money transfer charges. Pls send your full datas, so that you'll recieve the draft very soon. NAME...PHYSICAL ADDRESS...PHONE NUMBERS... Hoping to hear from you ASAP, shipper will come for pickup at your address. Danny brown Good day payment will cleared into your account before you release the car to the shipper.......


----------



## Carpenter (31 May 2007)

Money laundering?


----------



## woods (31 May 2007)

I can't see that, as I will have a large portion of their money and they have a car that they have no use for.


----------



## z108 (31 May 2007)

Identity theft ?

Either that or once you give him your bank account details he can transfer money out ? or maybe as the con progresses the conditions will change ?
Or something will happen with the draft and the shipper will appear looking to pick it up before the draft has cleared ?


----------



## efm (31 May 2007)

They're exploiting the processes of the Irish banking system.  A bank draft can initially be lodged to an account and appear as cleared funds within 2 to 3 days - however, forged bank drafts can take up to 2 months or more to be discovered even within the banking system.  The scammer is betting that the bank won't notify you until after you pay out the money.

The only way to be certain that the draft is 100% genuine is to go to the branch that issued it and ask them to check the draft number against their copy / records and then to get them to check that a draft with the same number hasn't already been cashed.


----------



## woods (31 May 2007)

efm said:


> They're exploiting the processes of the Irish banking system. A bank draft can initially be lodged to an account and appear as cleared funds within 2 to 3 days - however, forged bank drafts can take up to 2 months or more to be discovered even within the banking system. The scammer is betting that the bank won't notify you until after you pay out the money.
> 
> The only way to be certain that the draft is 100% genuine is to go to the branch that issued it and ask them to check the draft number against their copy / records and then to get them to check that a draft with the same number hasn't already been cashed.


I was suspecting something like this but found it hard to believe that it would take them that long to check it.
I am going ahead and giving them a fake name.


----------



## z108 (31 May 2007)

efm said:


> They're exploiting the processes of the Irish banking system.  A bank draft can initially be lodged to an account and appear as cleared funds within 2 to 3 days - however, forged bank drafts can take up to 2 months or more to be discovered even within the banking system.  The scammer is betting that the bank won't notify you until after you pay out the money.


Hypothetically, does this mean I could sell for example my house (something more mobile would be more suitable for this scam unless theres a chain of buyers and sellers) for  a draft which clears, be living well on the proceeds and make big purchases but then get debt collectors coming to get the withdrawn money back from me 2 months later after I ve blown it all ?
 I 'd never proceed with a sale unless the bank told me that the money was available to take out. I thought the whole definition of the word 'cleared' meant the money was in your account. So can the bank clear my draft and then demand it back from me ? That if true doesnt seem right. They should only clear it if its a genuine draft and the actual money has been permanently transferred.


----------



## therave (1 Jun 2007)

nEW ONE I GOT TODAY.
Hello my good Friend,

How are you today? Hope all is well with you and your family? I am 
using this opportunity to inform you that this multi-million dollar 
business has been concluded with the assistance of another partner 
from India who financed the transaction to a logical conclusion. 

Due to your effort, sincerity, courage and trust worthiness you showed 
during the course of the transaction, I have left a certified 
international bank cheque for you worth the sum of $1,200,000.00 
(One million, two humdred thousand United States dollars) cashable 
anywhere in the world. 

My dear friend I will like you to contact my account Officer Mr. 
Philip Williams on his email address (phil_will01@yahoo.co.uk) for 
the collection of your bank cheque. I authorized him to release the 
bank cheque to you whenever you contact him. At the moment, I'm very 
busy here because of the investment projects which I and my new 
partner are having at hand. Please I will like you to accept this 
token with good faith as this is from the bottom of my heart and also 
comply with Mr. Philip's directives so that he will send the cheque to 
you without any delay. 

Mr. Philip Williams 
E-mail: phil_will01@yahoo.co.uk

Therefore, you should send him your full name, telephone number and 
your correct mailing address to enable him send the cheque to you. 

Thanks and God bless you and your family. 

Hoping to hear from you. 

Mr. Felix Ibeh


----------



## pammiedd (5 Jun 2007)

*More email scams*

I received this one not once but 3 times today!

Hello Friend,

Greetings & Compliments of the season!


This is Mrs. Edith Stanford, and this mail comes to you in my place. 
I'm very happy and obliged to inform you about my success in getting 
the funds transferred under the co-operation of a new partner from
London, United Kingdom. Presently i'm now in London for investment 
projects with my own share.


Meanwhile, I didn't forget your past efforts and attempts to assist me 
in the realization of this endeavour despite the fact that it failed 
some how, but honestly, i remember and i appreciate you.


Now, i feel i should let you have something any how, underminding how 
little it is, its my widow's might, as i hope you will most greatfully 
appreciate it. so you should contact my personal Secretary, his name 
is Mr. Tony Gates and his contact email address 
istony.dgates@gmail.com )
Tel: is 009-234-802-812-7959.

Tell him that i have instructed you to contact him for the money, and 
ask him to send you the total sum of US$500,000.00 , which I have 
drawn in your name and kept for you as compensation for all the past 
efforts and attempts to assist me in this endeavour. I did appreciate 
your efforts very much, and that's why you have to accept my token 
and keep the matter to yourself. So feel free and get in touch with 
my Secretary Mr. Tony Gates, and advice him on how and where to
send The amount to you quickly.


Please, do let me know immediately you receive it so that we can share 
the joy together after all the troubles incured during the claim. As 
at the moment, I am very busy here in London because of the
projects which I and my new partner are having at hand in U.K.


Finally, remember that I have left instruction to my Secretary on your 
behalf. So feel much free to get in touch with him and he will send 
the money to you without any delay.


Thanks, and my greetings to your family and well wishers.


With best regards,


Mrs. Edith Stanford.


----------



## room305 (5 Jun 2007)

Inflation must be wreacking havoc with these email lottery scams. I can barely be bothered replying to anything offering me less than half a billion.



> UK MICROSOFT JACKPOT LOTTERY
> 
> 
> REF NO: MSW/56B-672GH/L
> ...


----------



## dangerhere (8 Jun 2007)

I won 850k in a Spanish lottery yesterday. They will send me a cheque once I give them my personal details and my copy of my passport or driving licence. just wondering- how do they scam the money after they have this info. They do not request any bank details unless you want the money transferred into a bank account.


----------



## gipimann (8 Jun 2007)

Presumably they're more interested in the copy of your passport or driver's licence?


----------



## room305 (8 Jun 2007)

dangerhere said:


> I won 850k in a Spanish lottery yesterday. They will send me a cheque once I give them my personal details and my copy of my passport or driving licence. just wondering- how do they scam the money after they have this info. They do not request any bank details unless you want the money transferred into a bank account.



The idea that these scams get your bank account details and withdraw money from your account is nothing but a myth. Plenty of people might have your account number but that doesn't necessarily mean they can withdraw money from your account. Scammers don't even try.

By providing your account number/passport/whatever to these scammers you are merely demonstrating that you are both stupid and gullible. They will invariably ask you to lodge money into their account or to transfer money via Western Union.


----------



## steph1 (10 Jun 2007)

This is one I got in my email today

Dear Friend, 

My name is Thomas Allen Hoff (PVT) I am an American soldier, serving in 
the military with the Third infantry Division in Iraq. I and my 
superior moved funds belonging to Saddam Hussein, the total is $USD10, 000, 
000.(Ten Million US Dollars) this money is being kept safe in a secured 
location. 

You can go to this web link to read about events that took place here:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/middle_east/2988455.stm

Basically since we are working for the government we cannot keep these 
funds, we have decided to look for someone to help us keep this funds 
this is why I have contacted you, so you can keep it for us in your safe 
account or an offshore account. 

We shall divide the total funds in four ways, since we are four 
involved in this. You will take 30%, and 20% will be for me, and my colleague 
will take 25%. 10% will for our attorney in who is going to rendering 
service during the transfer of this fund to your account and 10% be kept 
aside for expenses perhaps incurred during the transaction. 
This business is confidential, and it should not be discussed with 
anyone as we are still in active work with American Arm forces. 

There is no risk involved whatsoever. If you are interested I will send 
you the full details, my job is to find a good partner that we can 
trust and that will assist us. Can I trust you? To ensure confidentiality,

when you receive this letter, kindly reply me via 
e-mail;thomas_allen@ubbi.com  signifying your interest including your 
confidential telephone/fax numbers for quick communication and also your 
contact details.

This business is risk free.

Respectfully submitted 

Thomas Allen Hoff (PVT) 


Seem to be getting a lot of these things lately.  Got another one during the week telling me I had won 850k on some lottery or another.  These things are becoming a real pain in the you know where.


----------



## ClubMan (23 Jul 2007)

Scam of the day...


> *PROMOTIONS/PRIZE  AWARD DEPT
> THE GUINNESS GAME SPOT  PROMOTIONS
> LONDON  . UNITED KINGDOM SW1V3DW
> 
> ...


----------



## Ash (25 Jul 2007)

Got this email today.
Does anyone know what the last few passages of gobbledygook refer to?
I'm not a customer of Royal Bank of Scotland.




From: "The Royal Bank of Scotland" <service.refA3396548826694.ib@rbs.co.uk>   
Subject: The Royal Bank of Scotland: Official Information! (mess_id: f405507662)   
Date:  
Attachments:  



Dear Royal Bank of Scotland customer,

The Royal Bank of Scotland Customer Service requests you to complete Digital Banking Customer Confirmation Form (CCF).

This procedure is obligatory for all customers of the Royal Bank of Scotland.

Please select the hyperlink and visit the address listed to access Digital Banking Customer Confirmation Form (CCF).


[broken link removed]

Again, thank you for choosing the Royal Bank of Scotland for your business needs. We look forward to working with you.

***** Please do not respond to this email *****

This mail is generated by an automated service.


--------------------------------------------------------------------

0x4, 0x4285, 0x14, 0x9595, 0x34133163, 0x7, 0x54, 0x0955, 0x66786953, 0x05, 0x705, 0x02839343, 0x48 revision A86V PXFZ Z13S TL6 SNT common engine: 0x85, 0x0547, 0x07235475, 0x288, 0x1, 0x5852, 0x04026443, 0x9526 CPY: 0x5 LRJ: 0x6003, 0x07029057, 0x1302, 0x01098020, 0x7, 0x6, 0x549, 0x5243, 0x37819417, 0x0, 0x32, 0x61655922, 0x510, 0x73401426, 0x5 1PK: 0x993, 0x9, 0x38, 0x870 0x40 interface: 0x1712, 0x8119, 0x045, 0x264, 0x9970, 0x1, 0x63, 0x9, 0x11, 0x53907909, 0x95, 0x59751660, 0x0 0x59, 0x5, 0x1475, 0x11, 0x57772796, 0x3040, 0x19, 0x4141, 0x89587658, 0x97130570, 0x77, 0x39988964, 0x576, 0x3074

0x84, 0x0, 0x810, 0x4730, 0x14, 0x9 0x767, 0x9661, 0x46, 0x9 YR6: 0x93289659, 0x63999751, 0x92193879, 0x51, 0x1 engine 5X5. 0x277, 0x4, 0x99, 0x0, 0x012, 0x5764, 0x18160156, 0x43764002, 0x91386026, 0x725, 0x30470206, 0x816, 0x7, 0x9, 0x996 AL85: 0x7933, 0x61 cvs. 0x1775, 0x4, 0x324, 0x26827605, 0x39689139, 0x407, 0x4975, 0x83, 0x4007, 0x829, 0x33, 0x2203 media: 0x18, 0x23 1KWH: 0x994, 0x4514, 0x87

engine: 0x1055, 0x9344, 0x53756539, 0x3, 0x9744, 0x02629708, 0x34, 0x37, 0x563, 0x1, 0x78714612 87C: 0x05 8Y8: 0x275, 0x7, 0x5, 0x0769, 0x706 source: 0x61, 0x9877, 0x17, 0x2851, 0x44712246, 0x4134, 0x6330, 0x9305 common media GQT L0VK.0x8, 0x416, 0x753, 0x536, 0x6167, 0x963, 0x16185391, 0x62321167, 0x3700, 0x2 0x535, 0x0132, 0x5, 0x4057, 0x717, 0x76008510, 0x1825, 0x13, 0x7061, 0x49 0x50272023, 0x9765, 0x4, 0x954 start, BPJ8, PPC, MQKS, WA4S, 727, update. 0x46,


----------



## CCOVICH (25 Jul 2007)

I am regularly getting RBS and Sydney Car Centre e-mails for the past few weeks-I presume it is related to the new Trojan/Worm virus doing the rounds.


----------



## ninsaga (26 Jul 2007)

Got this email...

Dear Citizens Bank and Charter One Bank customer,

Citizens Bank & Charter One Bank Customer Service requests you to complete Money Manager GPS Client Online Form.

This procedure is obligatory for all business and corporate clients of Citizens Bank and Charter One Bank.

Please click hyperlink below to access Money Manager GPS Client Online Form.

[broken link removed]

Please do not respond to this email.

© Copyright 2007 Citizens Financial Group. All rights reserved.


----------



## ClubMan (13 Aug 2007)

[broken link removed] just made me an offer than I think I can refuse...


> X-Message-Delivery: Vj0zLjQuMDt1cz0wO2k9MDtsPTA7YT0w
> X-Message-Status: n:0
> X-SID-PRA: Mr.John Fontaine <info@eurolottery.com>
> X-Message-Info: KiEjLIv+iXMjnn6cGNE4/2g2PU2/ZM3IAPRFnCDyKu1jKWmi6PBy7S8vhPvwfT1aj+VlZ/iMkgMmZRdxenf8vQ==
> ...


----------



## PATMAC (7 Nov 2007)

Hi 
None of the links in the Opening Post seem to be working.


----------



## Caveat (7 Nov 2007)

PATMAC said:


> Hi
> None of the links in the Opening Post seem to be working.


 
At 4 years old, maybe EZboard have archived them or deleted them or something?


----------



## ClubMan (7 Nov 2007)

Yes - the links are to the _ezBoard _platform which once hosted _AAM _but which does so no longer. So the links are just broken. Sorry.


----------



## PATMAC (8 Nov 2007)

Be warned, there’s a new shopping scam going on at Tesco's, whilst packing your shopping in the car, 2 sexy half naked 18 year olds will start washing your car with their breast's popping out.

All they want for payment is a lift to the next supermarket. On the way they strip off and start kissing each other, one of them will then get into the front and give you oral pleasure and the other one will rob your wallet.

I had my wallet stolen last Thursday, Friday, twice on Saturday and also yesterday so be careful when out shopping.


Apologies move or delete if required.


----------



## Caveat (8 Nov 2007)

Is it not more likely that you dreamt this?


----------



## maebee (15 Nov 2007)

I am on the lookout for a holiday to give as a wedding present and saw an ad in the Limerick Independent today offering the following:-

"A mini-break voucher for Ireland or England. It's an unwanted prize"
Tel: 087....... Also, 6 Paris return flights, will sell altogether or in twos. Can go anytime of year, need a quick sale"

I called and got a (lady) voicemail "Please leave your name and number and I'll get back to you". So I left my name and number (including my land-line number). I then got a text from her saying:

"It's a mini break holiday voucher in Irl or Eng, 1 or 2 people, max 2 weeks, min 1 weekend, 4 star hotel. I'm looking for a decent offer. Can you text me back with a number" So I did and asked her to call me. She then texed me back saying:

"I can't phone you as I'm in work and the ear-piece on my mobile is broken
can you text me?"

I then asked her by text how much she was selling the holiday voucher/plane tickets for? Then she texed this:- (verbatim)

"Hi my Paris tickets - it's to register forms for Paris return flights and it's basically dis, you fill in ur name and wen (her spellings)u want to go & den fax r post dem off & in 2 days u will get ur Paris tickets. Wud u be interested & can sell together or in 2's. Can you text back as I'm in work now & how much are u willing to pay for everything"

At this stage I began to smell a rat and was in the process of texting "Sorry, I'm not interested" when my phone rang. This guy asked for me by name and I said "Yes, this is M". He said "You've just had contact from someone trying to sell you holiday vouchers. It's a scam. He said "We have access to her phone, just warning you, don't part with your money". I was gobsmacked. I asked him who he was and he said "Sorry, I can't tell you that". I can only assume he's with the Fraud Squad. I thanked him. 

I then had another text from her asking how much I was willing to pay so I texed back "No longer interested. I think this is a scam." There followed 3 abusive texts, calling me a retard, loser, etc. I'm not too happy now that she has my phone numbers.

Just wondering if anybody else has had a similar experience.

p.s. Think I'll forget the "holiday as a wedding pressie" idea. They'll be getting a set of pots n pans !


----------



## ClubMan (15 Nov 2007)

maebee said:


> I can only assume he's with the Fraud Squad.


Why do you assume that?


----------



## maebee (15 Nov 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Why do you assume that?


 
I don't know Clubman. Fraud Squad/Gardaí was the first thought that came into my head. He was well-spoken and had an authorative air. Maybe I'm wrong.  Who else could it have been? A rival scammer? Anyway, I was glad of the warning, even though I had a feeling it was not a genuine ad.


----------



## ClubMan (16 Nov 2007)

Surely if he was _Garda Fraud Squad _he would be perfectly willing to identify himself or his role? How do you know that it was not, say, somebody known to you playing a joke on you or genuinely warning you off having overheard or otherwise known about your inquiries with the original ad poster?


----------



## maebee (17 Nov 2007)

It's impossibe that the call came from someone known to me. I was home alone when I answered the ad.


----------



## MandaC (14 Dec 2007)

Came home from work today to a €200 Gas bill and a car insurance renewal notice, but all is not lost folks - also got letter confirming that I have won €9,787,920 on the Spanish Lottery.  Its funny how the Spanish lottery dont even own a franking machine?  

Its the Loteria Pirmitiva scam out again, so beware.  Is anybody bothering to report these scam letters to the gardai or should I just bin it?  Its obvious from the way my address is worded that its taken from the Electoral Register.


----------



## ClubMan (14 Dec 2007)

No harm in reporting it to the _Gardai _and/or _IFSRA_ if you have the time.


----------



## Sylvester3 (8 Jan 2008)

*Moderators' note:

This is a huge thread and repeating every Nigerian letter will in full makes it unreadable. 

*Oh well, I thought it was funny. Is it possible to delete my message then?


----------



## brodiebabe (20 Jan 2008)

[broken link removed] is a website that I found very useful to check if a scam is real or not.


----------



## ajapale (20 Jan 2008)

Thanks for that BrodieBabe.                                    

[broken link removed]specialises in internet fraud.

This scam from NI was posted there on the 18th.


[broken link removed]



> POLICE in Lisburn are warning of a credit card scam after a local resident received mail from a company inviting her to join in order to get 'a credit report'.


----------



## bamboozle (29 Jan 2008)

*Scam Man operating around Portabello & along Canal*

Just a warning to any folk how happen to live work about this area, I had a strange incident with a strange man in Portobello about 4 months ago and was at a meal last night with friends from the area and 2 of the group had recently encountered this man also so he’s obviously working the area.

Here’s how he works, he operated very similarly for all of us:

He approaches you on the street or along the canal acting flustered and asks you if you’re from the area, at this point he’s walking along with you and starts telling you his tale of woe, basically he says that he’s a psychiatric nurse and is just after finishing working a night shift, he came home to find out his wife/girlfriend/flatmate has been in a car crash but thankfully she’s ok, however she was driving his car which has his wallet/passport in it which he needs to pick up.  He then says he needs to ask you 2 questions, 1st question: do you have a car to give him a lift, 2nd Question: can you lend him €20-€30 to pay for a taxi so he can go to the hospital to visit her & pick up his car & his wallet.

This happened to 3 of us in the last 4 months and each time when we were unable to give him a lift or money he get quite angry and thanks you for wasting his time.
This man is in his early 50’s with a lazy eye. I know he’s not exactly looking for you to hand over your life savings to him but still I thought I post it here to raise awareness.


----------



## ClubMan (13 Feb 2008)

Doesn't anybody know if this is a scam?


----------



## Simeon (13 Feb 2008)

Looks genuine enough to me. But I would have to have a word with legal team (Mssrs Sue, Grabbit and Runne) before going further.


----------



## Desert Fox (28 Feb 2008)

*Re: Where's the catch???*



Delboy said:


> A mate of mine advertised his old (and ancient) car for sale in the buy and sell. Just gave his e-mail address and a price of €800.
> A woman started e-mailing saying she was in Dublin and after a few e-mail he realised she was nigerian. She seemed interested after he had described it in detail and gave her his address to call around and look at it.
> No word for 2 weeks and then a letter arrives from Lagos, Nigeria. It's from a guy claiming to be the womans husband and he includes a Thomas Cooke cheque for €2000. The guy says that if the car costs more, let him know and he'll send the money, if it's less, send him back a cheque for the difference.
> 
> ...



Of course it's fishy! They're expecting that you'll send them the "change" (ie genuine money) in return for their fake bank draft! So they get a car and the seller's money and the poor seller is left with nothing! I saw a warning about this in a branch of Bank of Ireland in Cork! I hope the car is still with its rightful owner ie the person who advertised it for sale - don't release it under any circumstances. If the battery has to be taken out of the car to keep it from being swiped, so be it.


----------



## ney001 (28 Mar 2008)

Hi Ney

Nothing is served by reproducing in full yet another Nigerian scam. 

There is nothing new in it.

Brendan


----------



## NicolaM (28 Mar 2008)

Hi
Just got a call from BOI VISA fraud people: a small amount of money was requested from my Visa account last night by a company called (something like) "Obama for America". The bank flagged it because the card number and expiry dates did not match.
According to BOI, it seems that a lot of the frauds are coming about by initial small requests (that you mightn't even notice, as they're only a few euros) to see if it'll go through on the card, then for much larger amounts if it works.
Maybe watch out for the same


Nicola


----------



## xBeeeeBugx (22 Apr 2008)

@Headache & Froggie, I have been recently targeted by a very similar scam and they're from the UK too...

A company called "Rose Garland" called my mobile roughly about too months ago, speaking about 2 hundred miles a minute and claiming that they'd received correspondance from me regarding an advert i'd like to place with themselves. When I informed the lady that I had never heard of them nor sent them an email she insisted that she was looking at it. So I started to doubt myself and she said later on her colleague would call me, which he did and he too spoke a hundred miles a minute and told me that if i agreed to place an ad with them they'd send me out a sample of the advert and contact me to make sure i was satisfied with the advert before putting it to print. He also said all i had to do was to contact them in writing within the week to cancel if I changed my mind. 

When I received the invoice two days later my suspicions were heightened when I saw that the invoice was a pro-forma invoice which media companies NEVER use. I checked all my sent emails and could find no record of me contacting this company so I knew there and then they were scammers. 

I tried calling the number on the invoice but surprise surpise no one answered so I left a message saying I wouldnt be going ahead with the advert and then I sent them an email saying the same. A day or two later someone called me to see if I was happy with the advert and I told him that I had phoned and emailed them to tell them that I wouldnt be going ahead with this as they had misled me and that their calls were unsolicitated. He didn't sound too impressed but didn't know what to say (he obviously wasn't their chief manipulater) but he informed me that i'd be hearing from them again as he didn't think that was acceptable. 

So I thought this was the end of it until they called me again last week but were pretending to be "crime prevention" and were saying that I had agreed to do an advert with them. I told them i hadn't and kept disagreeing with the guy and he hung up on me. The same individual called me yesterday and got very rude and smart on the phone with me. He said that they had a voice recording which was proof of me agreeing to place the ad and when i told him that i contacted them to cancel the ad he said they never received anything and wait for it - actually denied being from Rose Garland and said he never heard of them!! But he then put his foot in it by saying "sure why would we send you a media invoice?" if he never heard of them how would he know that they were an apparant media company? He said I would receive their invoice this week. These people astound me! So to cut a long story short i ended the call telling him they could take me to court all they wanted, that i wouldnt hesitate in getting legal representation as there was no way i was paying for this. 

From reading the other posts on a differnt site about this same company's attempts to swindle other people i've learned that i'm yet to receive a threatening 75p solicitors letter, but that too, along with all the other correspondance and print outs of information i've found on the net about this scam will be going to my local Gardai who is building a file for Interpol. 

If any of you get a call from this company hang up the phone straight away!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (22 Apr 2008)

Their [broken link removed]gives no information about themselves. I clicked on download current publication, but did not like the look of what I was being asked to download, so I canceled. 

xBee





> From reading the other posts on a differnt site about this same company



Can you provide a link to this site? 

Thanks

brendan


----------



## xBeeeeBugx (23 Apr 2008)

[broken link removed] and enter "Rose Garland" they are blaggers of the month!

@headache - was the company who targeted you called Vardis? Because if you type that into the company search space on [broken link removed] over 125 posts come up discussing the same scam with the wall planner. 
@Froggie - why don't you try searching for the company that targeted you too?

Brendan - more useful information on "Rose Garland" is available here- http://www.private64.piczo.com/?cr=1


----------



## xBeeeeBugx (23 Apr 2008)

Oh and Dano1997 - that same lady called to my house late last year and my mam answered and didn't give her anything. Our next door neighbours let her in though but they only gave her like 3 euro or something!!! We live in s/w dublin.


----------



## MandaC (8 May 2008)

Just to warn everybody that the World Web Page Directory is doing the rounds again.  They tried it with us before in January 2007. We got our bill this morning for €492.50 for insertion inthe the World Telecom Data Business Directory www.wwpd.info


We did not request to advertise in this Directory.  The girl in our office opening the post was going to put it into the purchases folder, till I spotted it.  I would be afraid someone else would do likewise.

The letter originated from a PO Box in Spain.  We are going to ignore it, I am going to send an e-mail to their address telling them not to cotnact us again under any circumstances. but just be on the alert


----------



## Sue Ellen (21 May 2008)

Not sure if it has been mentioned on AAM before but just wondering if anyone knows if the e-mail doing the rounds at the moment about the scam on the supposed service engineer ringing mobiles is true?

"If you receive a phone call on your mobile from any person, saying that he  or she is a company engineer, or telling you that they're checking your mobile line, and you have to press #90 or #09 or any other number - end this call immediately without pressing any numbers.

There is a fraud company using a device that once your press these numbers they can access your 'SIM' card and make calls at your expense".

Anyone know if its rubbish or not?


----------



## ClubMan (21 May 2008)

Two seconds of _Googling _found this for me.

http://www.snopes.com/fraud/telephone/jailcall.asp


----------



## xBeeeeBugx (21 May 2008)

There was a piece in the tallaght echo recently about a woman calling around houses pretending to be a distressed neighbour in dire need for a loan of money so she can buy her child baby forumla/medicine... Sound familiar anyone??


----------



## ClubMan (22 May 2008)

xBeeeeBugx said:


> There was a piece in the tallaght echo recently about a woman calling around houses pretending to be a distressed neighbour in dire need for a loan of money so she can buy her child baby forumla/medicine... Sound familiar anyone??


Yes - it was discussed here in the past. Possible in this very thread. Try searching.


----------



## jem (6 Jun 2008)

New one - spam I assume!!

Dear eircom.net e-mail owner, 

This message is from eircom.net messaging center to all 
eircom.net e-mail owners. We are currently upgrading our
data base and e-mail center. We are deleting all unused 
eircom.net to create more space for new ones.

To prevent your account from closing you will have to 
update it below so that we will know its an existing 
account.

CONFIRM YOUR E-MAIL BELOW:
Name:.................
Email Username :.....
EMAIL Password : ................
Country or Territory : ..........

Warning!!! E-mail owner who fails to update his or her e-mail
within Seven days of receiving this warning will risk losing 
his or her e-mail account permanently.

Thanks, 
Eircom.net Upgrade Team
EIRCOM.NET BETA.




-----------------------------------------------------------------------
3webXS High Speed Cable or DSL Internet...surf at speeds up to 3.0 Mbps
for as low as $24.95/mo...visit <spam URL removed> or details


----------



## Rrabbitt (27 Jun 2008)

I just recieved a text from Money Alert - Saying I need to contact them urgently . I need to ring a free phone number. Is this a scam , why would they be looking for me? Has anyone heard of this??

Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (27 Jun 2008)

Money Alert Text - Askaboutmoney.com


----------



## Vanilla (31 Jul 2008)

Has anyone else been getting silly texts lately like mine- I've been getting texts from different numbers- always the same sort of thing, boyfriend texting girlfriend with few lewd suggestions- then an oops sorry wrong number? Took no notice of first but have received three now which seems a bit of a coincidence- in the last week. 

Was just wondering if it is one of those wierd things if you text back they deduct money from account or is it just someone being stupid.


----------



## Bobbyg (8 Aug 2008)

Not sure if this has been posted before but has to be a scam on carzone.ie.
I emailed to different sellers about cars that seemed like great value and this is the reply I got BOTH times by different sellers.
BMW 318Ci Coupe 2002
 The price is 4800 euros
Petrol, 2 doors, manual transmission, silver.
 ABS, Air Con., Airbags, Alarm, Alloys, CD, Cruise Control, Fogs, Immobiliser, Leather, Metallic Paint, Side Airbags
 Excellent Condition, the car was kept  in a garage , it has BMW service book,the tires have been changed recently, and doesn't need repairings.It has no engine problem, no scratches.
Registered in Ireland .The car is at the moment in Liverpool, UK. 
I live in the USA, I bought the car for my brother who lived in Ireland and then moved to UK. Unfortunately he died recently and I cannot take the car with me.
You do not have to pay any taxes for this car. It is very easy to register it to your name .
 I have all the documents ready for sale. The car documents are on my name, so it is very simple.
As payment I  only accept cash and we will have to meet in Liverpool for the sale.

Thank you  and I hope you will decide to buy my car.
Here are some photos.
Many thanks,Ann.
2002 Audi A3 Ambiente
Price : 4100 euro

Option : NCT 01/2010, Tax 08/2008, ABS Brakes, Air Conditioning, Airbags, Alloys, Car Alarm, CD / Radio, Electric Mirrors, Electric Windows, Full Service History, Ipod Compatible, Lady Owner, Metallic Paint, Power Steering, Remote Central Locking, Sunroof

Excellent Condition, the car was kept  in a garage , it has Audi service book,the tires have been changed recently, and doesn't need repairings.It has no engine problem, no scratches.
Registered in Ireland .The car is at the moment in Liverpool, UK. 
I live in the USA, I bought the car for my brother who lived in Ireland and then moved to UK. Unfortunately he died recently and I cannot take the car with me.
You do not have to pay any taxes for this car. It is very easy to register it to your name .
 I have all the documents ready for sale. The car documents are on my name, so it is very simple.
As payment I  only accept cash and we will have to meet in Liverpool for the sale.

Thank you  and I hope you will decide to buy my car.
Here are some photos.


----------



## truthseeker (8 Aug 2008)

xBeeeeBugx said:


> There was a piece in the tallaght echo recently about a woman calling around houses pretending to be a distressed neighbour in dire need for a loan of money so she can buy her child baby forumla/medicine... Sound familiar anyone??


 
This one happened to me. I just didnt believe her. She was a great actress! But something struck me as odd about it at the door (I hadnt heard of the scam when she called), I wondered where the baby was, I wondered why she was calling to me instead of a next door neighbour, I wondered why Id never seen her about in the area etc..... All that went through my head in a nanosecond and when she asked for money I just stood there and said 'no, Im not gonna do that'. I reported it to the guards and she was caught later that day trespassing on someones property in the area, had walked through an open side gate to see could she get anything of value, and the observant home owners had locked her in the back garden and called the guards


----------



## Caveat (8 Aug 2008)

Bobbyg said:


> As payment I only accept cash and we will have to meet in Liverpool for the sale.


 
I sincerely hope nobody would fall for this.


----------



## GoldWings (11 Sep 2008)

*Re: Gas boiler service*

THe other day, we got a photocopied page through the letter box from "GRATE GAS SERVICES". It went like this:

"Grate Gas, on behalf of Bord Gais and Enterprise, have been trying to gain access to your house in order to carry out an essential safety check on all your gas appliances. Unfortunately, we could not gain access and we would be grateful if you could contact the number below to arrange a convenient time for us to visit.

There are two names and mobile numbers given.

We were puzzled as we hadn't made a call to Bord Gais about servicing our appliances. So, just to check, I rang Bord Gais and they said that they knew nothing of it. Their service engineers only come out if the customer requests it and the only way they advertise the servies is on TV and in leaflets accompanying bills. 

I'm just posting this to make folks aware - I just hope that the elderly folk in our community aren't fooled into this...


----------



## ney001 (18 Sep 2008)

Dear Winner,

We wish to congratulate you over your email success in our
computerballoting held on the 12th September 2008. This is a
Scientific
Computer Game in which email addresses were used. It is a promotional
program aimed at encouraging internet users; Meaning, you do not need
to
buy ticket to enter for it.

Your email account have been picked as one of the ten winning email
address in 2008.You are therefore been approved to claim a total sum
of
£516,778.00(Five hundred and Sixteen thousand,seven hundred and
seventy
eight pounds sterling only) or $921,201:00(Nine hundred and twenty one
thousand two hundred and one dollars only)in cash/check credited to
file
number UK/5678/T85.

Ref: UK/9420X2/68
Batch: 074/05/ZY369
Lucky No:- 07-13-31.54-640
Serial No: - MUO TI/82536


All participants were selected through a computer balloting system
drawn
from Nine hundred thousand E-mail addresses from Canada, Australia,
United
States,Asia, Europe, Middle East, Africa and Oceania as part of our
international promotions program which is conducted annually.This
Lottery
was promoted and sponsored by a conglomerate of some multinational
companies to promote the use of internet around the world.

TO CLAIM YOUR PRIZE.
Simply contact:-

Mr.Bruce Ferguson
Email: brc.ferg09@gmail.com


Please quote your reference, batch and winning numbers which as well
your
full name,Occupation, Sex, Age,Marital Status, Nationality address and
telephone number .We advice all winners to keep this information
confidential from the public until your claim is processed and your
prize
released to you. This is part of our security protocol to avoid double
claiming and unwarranted taking advantage of this programme by
non-participant or unofficial personnel.

Note, All winnings must be claimed within 30 days from this
notification otherwise all funds will be returned as Unclaimed.

Congratulations once again on your winnings!!!

Best Regards.

Mrs.Angelica Jovan
Co-ordinator(Online Promo Programme)


----------



## bamboozle (18 Sep 2008)

ney001 said:


> Dear Winner,
> 
> We wish to congratulate you over your email success in our
> computerballoting held on the 12th September 2008. This is a
> ...


 

Congrats!!! you must be delighted with your win, for some reason those dodge lottery scams always feel the need to spell out the amount you've supposedly won just in case u cant make sense of the number!


----------



## ney001 (18 Sep 2008)

bamboozle said:


> Congrats!!! you must be delighted with your win, for some reason those dodge lottery scams always feel the need to spell out the amount you've supposedly won just in case u cant make sense of the number!



This will probably be my last post on AAM - I'll be leaving for the airport in 10 minutes!!


----------



## stefg (18 Sep 2008)

Hi,

I think I got a call from a potential scammer yesterday evening...

I received a call at 7PM from a number that just showed up as +10 on my mobile.  It was from a guy called Greg from Arrow or Attack investments or something similar in New York, I didn't quite catch the full details as he spoke very quickly.  He spoke in a very friendly but forceful manner bombarding me with information and was very vague about where he got my details etc.

When I finally got a word in and interrupted him, I asked him how he knew me (by name) and had my details.  He said that he had spoken to me on the phone  6 months ago when I used to work at a large multinational (which he named correctly) and that I used to work with traders etc (which is vaguely right but not completely accurate).  He was calling me to tell me that he had some really good advice on current shares and I would need to act very quickly to make money.

I was instantly suspicious because although I worked for the multinational and was in the area of traders etc, I never did any trading of any sort and never spoke to any share advisers or traders regarding shares etc.  Also I left the company over a year ago and have since relocated outside of Ireland (kept my Irish mobile though).  Also his tone was overly persuasive and he kept trying to reassure me that we had spoken before but I know we hadn't.  When I questioned him more he just kept repeating the same stuff so I just said I wasn't interested but he kept on at me until I clearly said "No! I'm not interested at all!" and then he hung up without saying anything.

I suspect that somehow some details of former employment have been obtained by this crowd and with the current turmoil in the trading markets a lot of people would be taken in by it, particularly as the guy was so persuasive and confident.

Be warned, there may be money to made from the current economic situation but just don't expect a random phone call to be the source of your millions and millions 

Cheers,
Stefg


----------



## queenlex (18 Sep 2008)

Could we include these 'free' loans in this list? [broken link removed] 

I was reading the paper at the weekend and it was saying at least some of these developers will charge very high interest rates if the loan has not been paid in full by the end of the short period of 5-7 years.  This is just another way of fleecing people, particularly the vulnerable who cant and shouldnt get loans for more than they can afford.


Q


----------



## carrielou (23 Sep 2008)

Got this email today guys, am I rich 
Congratulation,

This is to inform you that your E-mail address has won a consultation prize of the UK National Lottery EMAIL DRAW

Your e-mail address attached to the Ref N0: UK/9420X2/68 with Batch N0:074/05/ZY369
which subsequently won you the sum of GBP £856,000.00 in category "B" credited to the file Ref N0:KPL/09-002/JA.

To file for your claim, kindly contact our accredited claims agent.

Mr. Dauler .K
E-mail: ...

Note that, all claims processes and clearance procedures must be duly completed early to avoid impersonation.

Regards, Mrs Rebecca Sample
Online Coordinator.


----------



## ney001 (10 Oct 2008)

OFFICE OF THE SENATE HOUSE
FEDERAL REPUBLIC OF NIGERIA
COMMITTEE ON FOREIGN PAYMENT
IKOYI-LAGOS NIGERIA

Attn: Beneficiary.

Our Ref: FGN /SNT/STB
Your Ref.

Congratulations The Office of the senate house has chosen you by the 
board of trustees as one of the final recipients of a new ATM 
promotion cash donation for your own personal, educational, and 
business development. To celebrate the 30th anniversary program, We are 
giving out a yearly donation of $6.8million(six million and eight 
hundred thousand Dollar) to 2 lucky recipients, as charity 
donations/aid .From the senate house ,ECOWAS, EU,UNICEF and the UNO in 
accordance with the enabling act of Parliament. This card center will 
send you an ATM CARD which you will use to withdraw your money in any 
ATM machine in any part of the world, But the maximum is five thousand 
Dollars per day, so if you like to received your funds please contact 
the ATM DEPARTMENT CENTER: Mr. Anthony Obu with details below:

Contact Details as Follows:

NAME: ANTHONY OBU ESQ,
DIRECTOR, ATM PAYMENT DEPARTMENT
CENTRAL BANK OF NIGERIA (C.B.N).
E-MAIL: claims.atmdept@gmail.com
PHONE: +2347056645304

And also send the following information:
1. YOUR FULL NAME
2. PHONE AND FAX NUMBER
3. ADDRESS WERE YOU WANT THEM TO SEND THE ATM CARD
4. YOUR AGE AND CURRENT OCCUPATION

Kindest regards,

Mr. David Mark
Senate President.


----------



## pullandbang (23 Oct 2008)

This is a link from another poster elsewhere - brilliant!

[Just try the link http://j-walk.com/other/conf/index.htm]


----------



## pnh (10 Nov 2008)

Have to say this made me laugh.
"I want to warn people from Nigeria who might be watching,if u get any emails from Washington asking for money,its a scam.dont fall for it"
Jay Leno


----------



## jem (10 Nov 2008)

Lol


----------



## mvron (20 Nov 2008)

This one doing the rounds again - received it today - don't think I'll be heading to the airport just yet!

Congratulation,

This is to inform you that your E-mail address has won a consultation
prize of the UK National Lottery EMAIL DRAW Your e-mail address attached
to the Ref N0: UK/9420X2/68 with Batch N0:074/05/ZY369 which subsequently
won you the sum of GBP £856,000.00 in category "B" credited to the file
Ref N0:KPL/09-002/JA.
To file for your claim, kindly contact our accredited claims agent.

Mr. Kelly Cross
E-mail: claims_center01@live.com
Tel:+44-7031-923-747or +44-7031-926-724

Note that, all claims processes and clearance procedures must be duly
completed early to avoid impersonation.

Regards,Dahlheimer, Jessica
Online Coordinator.


----------



## ney001 (16 Dec 2008)

Thank god the FBI are on the case! 



Anti-Terrorist And Monitoring Crime Division.
Federal Bureau Of Investigation.
J.Edgar.Hoover Building Washington Dc

Attn: Beneficiary,

 This is to Officially inform you that it has come to our notice  and we have 
thoroughly Investigated with the help of our  Intelligence Monitoring Network 
System that you are having an illegal Transaction with Impostors claiming to 
be Prof. Charles C. Soludo of the Central Bank Of Nigeria, Mr. Patrick Aziza, 
Mr Frank Nweke, Mr. Nwachukwu, none officials of Oceanic Bank, Zenith Banks, 
kelvin Young of HSBC, Ben of FedEx, Ibrahim Sule,Larry Christopher, Dr. Usman 
Shamsuddeen, Dr. Philip Mogan, Puppy Scammers are impostors claiming to be the 
Federal Bureau Of Investigation. During our Investigation, we noticed that the 
reason why you have not received your payment is because you have not fulfilled 
your Financial Obligation given to you in respect of your Contract/Inheritance 
Payment.

Therefore, we have contacted the Federal Ministry Of Finance on your behalf and
they have brought a solution to your problem by coordinating your payment 
in total USD$11,000.000.00 in an ATM CARD which you can use to withdraw money 
from any ATM CENTER anywhere in the world with a maximum of $4000 to $5000 
United States Dollars daily. You now have the lawful right to claim your fund 
in an ATM CARD.

Since the Federal Bureau of Investigation is involved in this transaction, you 
have to be rest assured for this is 100% risk free it is our duty to protect the 
American Citizens. All I want you to do is to contact the ATM CARD CENTER via 
his email or phone for their requirements to proceed and procure your Approval Slip on your 
behalf which will cost you $250.00 only and note that your Approval Slip which 
contains details of the agent who will process your transaction.

CONTACT INFORMATION
Name : Dr. Andrew Hall
Director- General, ATM CARD PAYMENT CENTER
Federal Republic of Nigeria
Central District Area, Abuja
Tel : +234 12132294
Cell: +234 7032886904

EMAIL: andrew_hall@yahoo.cn

Do contact Mr. Andrew Hall of the ATM CARD CENTRE with your details:

FULL NAME:
HOME ADDRESS:
TELL:
CELL:
CURRENT OCCUPATION:
BANK NAME:
AGE:

So your files would be updated after which he will send the payment information’s
which you'll use in making payment of $250.00 via Western Union Money Transfer
or Money Gram Transfer for the procurement of your Approval Slip after which
the delivery of your ATM CARD will be effected to your designated home address
without any further delay.

We order you get back to this office after you have contacted the ATM SWIFT 
CARD CENTER and we do await your response so we can move on with our 
Investigation and make sure your ATM SWIFT CARD gets to you.

Thanks and hope to read from you soon.

ROBERT S. MUELLER, III
DIRECTOR, FEDERAL BUREAU OF INVESTIGATION
UNITED STATES DEPARTMENT OF JUSTICE
WASHINGTON, D.C. 20535 

Note: Do disregard any email you get from any impostors or offices claiming 
to be in possession of your ATM CARD, you are hereby advice only to be in 
contact with Dr. Andrew Hall of the ATM CARD CENTRE who is the rightful 
person to deal with in regards to your ATM CARD PAYMENT and forward any 
emails you get from impostors to this office so we could act upon and 
commence investigation.


----------



## baldyman27 (16 Dec 2008)

Apologies if I'm going over old ground here.
Has anyone had the pleasure of dealing with a UK 'charity' called Vardis or The Forester's fund for children? They contacted me a few months ago to sell me an advertising space on a calendar. They offered to produce some artwork and send it to me for my approval, which they did, it was pathetic but that's by-the-way. I got an email a few weeks later again confirming my order.  ??? I replied saying that I had never confirmed anything and didn't want anymore correspondence.
This morning I received an envelope containing a CD, which I haven't and won't open and a letter confirming my order, on which was written in ink 'cannot cancel' and a figure of E346.63 which was discounted to E329.29, very nice of them.
I rang consumer connect but was told that since it was a dispute between businesses they couldn't help. I then rang the number on the letter, my blood was up at this stage. I told them that I had been in contact with a solicitor and a national radio station and that I had never confirmed any order with them.
 The girl then, wait for this, played a recording of me 'confirming' my order over the phone by placing her phone next to a speaker. I then had to explain some basic rules of English to her, i.e. one answers the question that they are asked, you can't take an answer from one part of a conversation and apply it as an answer to another. I was then put onto a manager who started on that of course I had to be wary, that they themselves had come across a number of unscrupulous people blah blah, so I cut him short and said I was taking time out of my working day and was paying for the call, etc. He said he'd 'cancel' the order and would send confirmation of same.
I know others have come across this, to anyone else, be warned. If they ring you cold, hang up as soon asthey mention Vardis or Forester's fund for Children. Hanging up immediately is the best way to deal with them.


----------



## rogue dealer (19 Dec 2008)

all sales pitches by sales people form jackie skely fitness.

They con you by hooing you don't read the contract terms on conditions (wnich are not on the page you sign) 

They tell you you cna terminate the contract at any time.

Leter you discover you have been locked into a 14 month contract. If you cancle your DD's they get debt collectors after you.


----------



## ney001 (5 Jan 2009)

IN REGARD TO YOUR PACKAGE FROM FEDEX SHIPPING COMPANY WEST AFRICA 

BRANCH NIGERIA,

fedexreprsentative1000@gmail.com

FedEx provides access to a growing global market place through a 
network of supply chain, transportation, and business and related 
information services. The FedEx courier Service Company is hereby 
passing an essential message to all our valuable customers to be 
very careful while presenting their Receivers/Residential Address 
to avoid wrong delivery. Authoritatively, this is the FedEx 
courier service company mailing you in respect of your parcel that 
was brought to this company to be delivered to you by one Dr Usman 
Shamsuddeen The Minster of Finance of Nigeria, Before the delivery 
protocols commenced, there was a misunderstanding between you and 
the National Insurance Corporation of Nigeria (NICON) over the 
Insurance Certificate which caused the delay of you receiving your
parcel for the past one year.



Meanwhile we are happy to inform you that the FedEx has finalized 
everything with the (NICON) and subsequently approved yours among 
the 24 valuable parcels's to be couriered after the released of the
parcels from the (NICON) We are happy to inform you once again that
your parcel that contains AN ATM CARD WHICH WORTH TWENTY MILLION 
UNITED STATE DOLLAR ($20,000,000)  is among the 24 parcel's listed 
which is now in our office and also with your name as the receiver 
despite that we lost your private residential address which is an 
indication that you can now re-send your residential address back to 
the FedEx company where your parcel can be delivered to you without hesitation.



I have been awaiting for you to contact me for the delivery of your 
ATM CARD WHICH WORTH TWENTY MILLION UNITED STATE DOLLAR ($20,000,000) .
I want you to know that your package which worth TWENTY MILLION UNITED STATE DOLLAR 
($20,000,000) has been with us for the pass few weeks now and we are waiting for 
your confirmation of message so that we can deliver the ATM CARD to you, we have
covered the delivering of this Charge, Insurance Premium and Clearance Certificate 
Fee of the ATM CARD for the delivery of the packages to you.




NOTE: THE TOTAL AMOUNT YOUR ATM CARD CONTAIN IS TWENTY MILLION 
UNITED STATE DOLLAR ($20,000,000) AND THIS INCLUDE INTEREST RATE UP 
TO DATE AND YOUR DAILY WITHDRAW IS $5000 USD PER DAY.


The only money you will send to us is for Security Keeping Fee of
the ATM CARD and the packages will be delivered to your postal 
Address in your country And the charge fee required is $100 
(ONE HUNDRED UNITED STATE DOLLAR) only and shipment will 
commence that same day the charge fee is received.



I WANT YOU TO RE-CONFIRM YOUR SHIPPING ADDRESS ONCE AGAIN SO 
MISTAKE WILL NOT OCCUR DURING SHIPMENT. HOPE YOU UNDERSTAND 
We want you to forward to us your full contact information's :



First Name:-----------------------
Last Name:-----------------------
Contact Address:-----------------
Mobile Number:-------------------
Tel Number:----------------------
Age:-----------------------------
Occupation:----------------------




Note that we were instructed to email you, due to the high priority 
of your package And everything will be taken good care by me.
As soon as your details are received, our delivery team will 
dispatch your ATM CARD PACKAGE IMMEDIATELY . As soon as they 
confirm your payment receipt of $100 (ONE HUNDRED UNITED STATE 
DOLLAR), they will not hesitate to dispatch your package as well 
as the attached certificate and the letter to your residence. 



It will only take 24 HOURS FOR DELIVERY.


REMEMBER THE SHIPPING AND INSURANCE FEE HAVE BEEN PAID BY THE 
FEDERAL FINANCE DEPARTMENT YOU ARE ONLY PAYING FOR THE SECURITY 
KEEPING FEE WHICH SERVE AS DEMURRAGE SO THE CHARGE MUST BE PAID 
BEFORE SHIPMENT WILL COMMENCE. 



HOPE YOU UNDERSTAND.

GET BACK TO ME WITH THE REQUIRED INFORMATION AND ALSO LET ME KNOW 
IF YOU ARE READY TO SEND THE REQUIRED CHARGE FEE SO I CAN SEND YOU 
THE INFORMATION YOU WILL NEED TO SEND THE $100.


NOTE: THE TOTAL AMOUNT YOUR ATM CARD CONTAIN IS TWENTY MILLION 
UNITED STATE DOLLAR ($20,000,000) AND THIS INCLUDE INTEREST RATE 
UP TO DATE AND YOUR DAILY WITHDRAW IS $5000 USD PER DAY.



AWAIT YOUR REPLY AND YOUR SHIPPING INFORMATION DETAILS.



STAY BLESS.

FROM THE INTERNATIONAL DELIVERY DEPARTMENT.
FEDEX BUILDING COMPANY
10 RIVERSIDE STREET. 
APAPA, LAGOS, NIGERIA
REV. EMMANUEL JOHNSON


----------



## roker (15 Jan 2009)

Just had anothe a telephone call from American or Canadan (I had one last year) from Astar travel, I did not let him explain this time, but he says that you have won cruise in the Bahamas, a stay in a holiday complex in Florida, etc, All you have to do to get this great chance is pay 20% now and give him your credit card details. They are very clever and will not give up, you must end the conversation otherwise you go around in circles refusing them.


----------



## gramlab (16 Jan 2009)

This one came from management in my work this morning. Probably been here before but I thought I might as well put it up.


This one is pretty slick since they provide Y O U with all the information, except the one piece they want. 
Note, the callers do not ask for your card number; they already have it. This information is worth reading. By understanding how the VISA & MasterCard Telephone Credit Card Scam works, you'll be better prepared to protect yourself. 

One of our employees was called on Wednesday from "VISA", and I was called on Thursday from "MasterCard". 

The scam works like this: Person calling says, "This is (name), and I'm calling from the Security and Fraud Department at VISA. My badge number is 12460. Your card has been flagged for an unusual purchase pattern, and I'm calling to verify. This would be on your VISA card which was issued by (name of bank) did you purchase an Anti-Telemarketing Device for £497.99 from a Marketing company based in London ?" When you say "No", the caller continues with, "Then we will be issuing a credit to your account. This is a company we have been watching and the charges range from £297 to £497, just under the £500 purchase pattern that flags most cards. Before your next statement, the credit will be sent to (gives you your address), is that correct?" 

You say "yes". The caller continues - "I will be starting a fraud investigation. If you have any questions, you should call the 0800 number listed on the back of your card (0800-VISA) and ask for Security. 

You will need to refer to this Control Number. The caller then gives you a 6 digit number. "Do you need me to read it again?" 

Here's the IMPORTANT part on how the scam works the caller then says, "I need to verify you are in possession of your card." He'll ask you to "turn your card over and look for some numbers." There are 7 numbers; the first 4 are part of your card number, the next 3 are the security numbers that verify you are the possessor of the card. These are the numbers you sometimes use to make Internet purchases to prove you have the card. The caller will ask you to read the 3 numbers to him. After you tell the caller the 3 numbers, he'll say, "That is correct, I just needed to verify that the card has not been lost or stolen, and that you still have your card. Do you have any other questions?" After you say, "No," the caller then thanks you and states, "Don't hesitate to call back if you do", and hangs up. 

You actually say very little, and they never ask for or tell you the Card number. But after we were called on Wednesday, we called back within 20 minutes to ask a question. Are we glad we did! The REAL VISA Security Department told us it was a scam and in the last 15 minutes a new purchase of £497.99 was charged to our card. 

Long story - short - we made a real fraud report and closed the VISA account. VISA is reissuing us a new number. What the scammers want is the 3-digit PIN number on the back of the card. Don't give it to them. Instead, tell them you'll call VISA or MasterCard directly for verification of their conversation. The real VISA told us that they will never ask for anything on the card as they already know the information since they issued the card! If you give the scammers your 3 Digit PIN Number, you think you're receiving a credit. However, by the time you get your statement you'll see charges for purchases you didn't make, and by then it's almost too late and/or more difficult to actually file a fraud report. 

What makes this more remarkable is that on Thursday, I got a call from a "Jason Richardson of MasterCard" with a word-for-word repeat of the VISA scam. This time I didn't let him finish. I hung up! We filed a police report, as instructed by VISA. The police said they are taking several of these reports daily! They also urged us to tell everybody we know that this scam is happening . 

Please pass this on to all your family and friends.


----------



## TreeTiger (17 Jan 2009)

With regard to the Visa / Mastercard scam as detailed above, as the poster implies, it is not something to panic about, but certainly a good idea to be aware of.

Snopes has info on this scam which is detailed on this link but it seems that it is a situation that occurs infrequently.


----------



## Murt10 (22 Jan 2009)

*Airline tickets on GUMTREE scam*

Little beauty this from thisismoney. I'm impressed

"Beware of airline tickets on GUMTREE scam


Apparently, the Metropolitan Police are now refusing to take reports about fraud occurring on Gumtree.com's website - as the site is being abused so badly!?

Beware one of the latest scams, involving airline tickets.

THE SCAM IS FRONTED LIKE THIS;

A guy advertises on www.Gumtree.com that he works for an airline/ bucket seats firm

He has spare 'comps /staff allowance' tickets that he can't take because he's other plans

They're open tickets to New York over Christmas - changing the dates and times is included in the £400 asking price.

You don't have to pay anything until you call the Airline and check that the reservations have been confirmed, with the confirmation number he provides you over the phone or by email

You part with the folding stuff & the tickets are emailed to you by the airline directly

What the scam artist didn't count on, or doesn't expect most 'marks' to check out, is whether the confirmation can be cancelled or altered by any third party, other than the passengers themselves........."




http://boards.thisismoney.co.uk/tim/threadnonInd.jsp?forum=98&thread=91855&message=369796


----------



## polo1 (3 Feb 2009)

Is this also another scam guys please?

From:<IMG id=P___84622483 style="DISPLAY: none" webimdisplayStyle="inline"> *PAYPAL ONLINE PROMO 2009* (custormercare.stone44@gmail.com) Sent:31 January 2009 01:54:59To: 

CENTRAL CLAIM OFFICE, MANCHESTER CITY
61B Osbourne Avenue,
Manchester, NW11 0DT,
United Kingdom
REF: SR000847
CONGRATULATION SELECTED WINNER,

The PayPal Payback raffle draw conducted in JANUARY 2009 results has
just been released today. And we wish to announce to you that you have
been selected as one of ten lucky winners of the PayPal promotion draw
with a Ticket No:A0258176X, REF: SR000847 making you the winner of the
total Prize money of FIVE HUNDRED THOUSAND POUNDS STERLING (500,000,00
GBP).

How do I claim my prize?

Provide the under listed information to claim your prize.
NAME IN FULL.............
CONTACT ADDRESS.................
AGE......................
OCCUPATION......................
PHONE...................
MOBILE...................
SEX (M/F).
Upon confirmation of your status, your prize fund will be made available
for payment by our paying department.

Contact Claim Agent Company: ROYAL BOB HILTON AND SECURITIES
Mr Mark Stone.
Tel +44-703-190-0571
+44-703-193-6967
Email:customercare_stone1@live.com
We Congratulate you once again and wish you more chances.


----------



## TreeTiger (3 Feb 2009)

Mr Stone has been busy sending this email to a lot of people.  Here's an example.


----------



## UptheDeise (25 Feb 2009)

In my previous job every now and again we would have to go on these ridiculous courses. How to improve you productivity using the seven golden steps of fulfilling ones inner creativity or other such rubbish. 

The management and HR were infatuated with this bull. They used to cost an out and down fortune. 

All scams the lot of them.

Also heres a site dedicating to scamming the scammers: http://www.419eater.com/


----------



## Chocks away (12 Mar 2009)

LoadzaOffers have got a text Q and A thing going. Two euros to send the very obvious answer, then you go in a draw. And guess what? They tell you that you have sent the wrong PIN. The little box where you tick (that you understand everything about the cost) is conveniently filled in for you. I mailed them, explaining the 'dilemma' but just got a generated answer saying that they'd be in contact


----------



## Chocks away (19 Mar 2009)

A 100 euro phone Credit Vouchers Awarded 2U. Click next msg to collect.info?0818286606. U'll subscribe@E40/mt h-inclds wkly draw. Optout?txtDelete57700.spOitg    Sender:FREE MSG
Phone rang once - then this message. Shortly afterwards rang again prompting me to accept.
 Where does this come from? Is it not illegal to tout for business in this way? Supposing someone young follows the spiel?


----------



## TreeTiger (20 Mar 2009)

Chocks away said:


> ... 0818286606 ...
> Where does this come from?


It's Opera Telecom.  You're not the only one to be honoured with a message from them, this link to [broken link removed] describes many people's experiences, you can also get a landline number there.

Opera have been in trouble with the Data Protection Commissioner before.  Details are [broken link removed].


----------



## S.L.F (6 Apr 2009)

I heard one recently where, you get a job as a mystery customer (or something like that) then the company pay you €2,000 to start a job then cancel it and ask you to refund the money through Western Union before the cheque has cleared.

Needless to say the cheque doesn't clear.


----------



## ClickityClic (3 May 2009)

I must be the luckiest person alive.  If only I would reply to all the e-mails, I could be a billionaire over and over again.  The latest is one wanting to know me better, after seeing my profile on 'irish-showbands.com'.  I've checked and I don't have a 'profile' on the site!!! Another one is RD.  If you reply in the NO envelope, it's never opened.  I've tested them on that one a few times,  it's a waste of a stamp.


----------



## ney001 (22 May 2009)

That's my weekend sorted! 

woo hoo 





Yahoo! & Window Live Awards Centre
124 Stockport Road, Longsight,
Manchester M60 2DB
United  Kingdom.

This is to inform you that you have won a prize money of Two Hundred  And Fifty Thousand Great Britain Pounds (GBP 250,000.00) for our annual email award 
winning promotion which was organized by Yahoo! AWARDS & WINDOWS LIVE.
Yahoo! collects all the email addresses of the people that are active online, among the millions that subscribed to Yahoo! and Hotmail and few from other
e-mail providers. Ten people are selected Yearly to benefit from this promotion and you are one of the Selected Winners.                         
                    PAYMENT OF PRIZE / CLAIMS
Winners shall be paid in accordance with their Settlement Centers. Yahoo! & Windows Live Annual Prize Award must be claimed not later than 30 days from 
date of Draw Notification. Any prize not claimed within this period will be forfeited and returned to its source as unclaimed.
Stated below are your identification numbers:
BATCH NUMBER:       MFI/06/APA-46687
REFERENCE NUMBER:   2007234431
PIN:                1190
You are requested to contact our co-ordinator in Manchester and send your winning identification numbers to him:
Co-ordinator's Name: Mr. Patty Wills
E-Mail: pattywills@live.com
Tel: +44-7045762493
Fax: +44-7005947230
You are advised to send the following information to our co-ordinator to facilitate the release of of your fund to you.
1. Full name..................................
2. Country....................................
3. Contact Address............................
4. Telephone Number...........................
5. fax Number.................................
6. Marital Status.............................
6. Occupation.................................
7. Sex........................................
8. Date of Birth/Age .........................
Congratulations!! once again.
Yours in service,                
Mrs. Grace Sanderss


----------



## Smashbox (22 May 2009)

> Ten people are selected Yearly to benefit from this promotion and you are one of the Selected Winners.


 
What makes you so special


----------



## roker (12 Jun 2009)

*Re: AIB Account*

For all AIB customers. I Just got an email today, saying that my internet banking had been suspended due to many unsuccessful login attemps.
This is a scam because I do not have an account with AIB. Do not open up the attachment for the Form. If in doubt contact the bank direct.


----------



## oldtimer (27 Jul 2009)

Got following text this morning ''Congratulations your cell phone has won €500,000 pounds in the ongoing Cocacola promo for claims call +44704013102 or Email cocacola.ukpromo@live.co.uk.'' I have no intention of contacting this number but will ring Coca Cola to inform them.


----------



## Maguire (9 Sep 2009)

There is a MABS scam doing the rounds at the minute. My friend nearly got caught out with this one. MABS contact you saying that you have been approved for a Government grant of €5,000. 
The scammers indicate that candidates for the grant have been selected from lists of individuals on the Department of Enterprise, Trade and Employment database.  



You are asked to call a number to complete a "Grant Release Form" which seeks various personal information. Obviosuly dont do this! See the NCA's website for more details - http://www.consumerconnect.ie/eng/News_+_Research/Press Releases/NCA_scams_warning.html


----------



## LDFerguson (15 Sep 2009)

Here's a new scam e-mail doing the rounds, purporting to be from AIB. It comes with an attachment - DON'T open the attachment. 



> Dear Customer,
> AIB is launching a Customer Satisfaction Program so we can improve our products and services.
> You have been selected to take part in our prize winning contest.
> All you have to do is take your time to fill in the survey we will be sending you by mail after you enroll online by completing the form attached to this e-mail. In return, we will also be sending you a €100 cheque - The guaranteed prize.
> ...


----------



## exchangeboy (16 Sep 2009)

Platinum holiday scam has reached to ireland too. i got a call yestersday from plantinum holiday about buy holiday voucher by credit card and get free holiday for 7-14 nights anywhere in world. they have working website and telephone lines. they are based in uk. 

[broken link removed]

http://www.psni.police.uk/pr_holiday_scam_040809


----------



## ney001 (29 Sep 2009)

Got the following this morning from an eircom.net email address.  Thing is when I google the email address of the sender it comes up that he is a guy in Kilkenny who took part in an amateur dramatics class, same email address, same name and even a mobile number!.

Could he be that stupid? or has somebody hacked his email account?




Webmail.eircom.net

This message is from Eircom.Net messaging Center to all email account owners.we are currently upgrading our database and email account center.We are deleting all unused Eircom.Net account to create more space for new account.To prevent your account from closing,you will have to update it below so that we will know that it's a present useable account.


CONFIRM YOUR IDENTITY BELOW: to this email (eircomunit01@live.com)

Email Username:............
Email Password:............
Date of Birth:.............
Country of Territory:...........

Warning!! Account Owner (Eircom.net) is to update his or her account within 24Hours of receiving this warning or will lose his or her account permanently

Thanks for using Eircom.net!
Warning Code:IX2G99AAJ
Thanks,Management.


----------



## ajapale (17 Oct 2009)

Joe Duffy highlighted the foreign registered letter scam during the week He had a really good woman on from An Post who explained how the scam worked.


----------



## Complainer (17 Oct 2009)

*Re: Complainer*



octoberman said:


> I don't understand what that means. If I talk or post alot my opinion is not mine. Hang on a second it came from me, so I guess its my opinion, not yours. Complainer if this is how you tot up your posts, this means your a serious person and can be taken more seriously. Complainer is an ideal usr name for you alright. So your logic is the more you speak the more serious you are.........that doesn't make sense to me and I wont say everyone else, because I can only speak for myself unlike you, you speak for everyone 'Complainer'.



Fair enough then. It is of course possible that you are a legitimate customer of IMT with no other relationship to IMT who just happened to come across this thread ('of all the threads, in all the bulletin boards, you hadda come into mine') and you were motivated enough to register and post. I suppose it's not impossible.

It is far more likely that you have some connection to IMT, and that you use Google (maybe Google Alerts) to see where people are talking about IMT, and you have responded to this thread. The benefit of building up a track record in terms of numbers of posts is simply that it demonstrates independence. IT is not a question of my posts or anyone else's being better or more important that yours. It is just that anyone who has spent a bit of time hanging round boards such as askaboutmoney will be very cynical about first-time posters.

But do feel free to keep exploring this issue if you like. It will probably draw even more attention onto your actions.


----------



## octoberman (23 Oct 2009)

*Re: Complainer*

Ok complainer I also see your point, but thats not the case here. See you around so.
ps. I wish I knew the rest, unfortunately I am not that computer literate. Someday


----------



## LDFerguson (18 Nov 2009)

You've got to laugh at the incompetence...I got a phishing e-mail today with the subject line "Bank of Ireland (365 Online ) - Important Message".  When you open the e-mail, the first line of it reads "AIB  is constantly working to ensure security by regularly screening the accounts in our system...."

Honestly, who's in charge of quality control at Phishing Scams Inc.?  I should write a letter of complaint.


----------



## stas (23 Nov 2009)

exchangeboy said:


> Platinum holiday scam has reached to ireland too. i got a call yestersday from plantinum holiday about buy holiday voucher by credit card and get free holiday for 7-14 nights anywhere in world. they have working website and telephone lines. they are based in uk.



You ever asked yourself where did they get so many details about you? I was shocked at the fact they knew my fullname, my address and my landline which I only recently got from UPC and not many people know this new number. Could they be getting this information from some public UPC roster (do UPC have it??)? Otherwise I can only think about FirstChoice leaking this information, as we recently booked our travel with them.


----------



## DrMoriarty (27 Nov 2009)

Boiler Room FAQ

An interesting FAQ from the UK _Motley Fool_ discussion forum that I came across while replying to this thread: Brooks and Fairbrother - Cold Call


----------



## Locke (11 Dec 2009)

Hotmail Email hacked and sent email to all contacts in address book (then deleting contacts)

Email said:




> Hi
> How are you doing ? I ordered one white 3gs apple iphone from that website www.biograthy.com ,I've received it , It's genuine and brand new,I like it toooo much,They have many other items, If you would like to get one for christmas, can check it
> Kind Regards,


 
Be aware of it. Site in China.


----------



## roker (5 Mar 2011)

In case you get caught,  just got an email supposedly from Paypall security asking me to fill in a form otherwise they will close my account. They say that there was some funny credit card transactions. I don’t have a Paypall account.


----------



## delgirl (7 Mar 2011)

This is a new one from the 'King' of Brunei no less!  


----- Original Message ----- *From:* S.H. Foundation 
*To:* 
*Sent:* Monday, March 07, 2011 9:48 AM
*Subject:* تحية طيبة في سبيل الله ، الرحمن معظم الرحمن



*Greetings in the name of Allah, the most beneficent, the most merciful.**

**Dear Brother in Islam**,**

In today's world where Islam is being linked to terrorism we Muslims have a duty to defend our good religion thereby exonerating ourselves from the negative image being created by western media against our faith. No one else but we Muslims can do this for ourselves. Age or gender is not a barrier you can always make an impact no matter who you are.

The Sultan of Brunei is currently funding Muslims willing to take up a role for the propagation of the good message of Islam. This is the work of ALLAH which we Muslims are called as revealed to his holiness prophet Muhammad (peace be unto his name). We must not continue allowing the western media determine the image of Islam to the whole world.

If you are willing to stand up for our faith please indicate your interest and also a pledge to use any money received judiciously. My international fund managers will contact you to raise the funds for your usage. Since this is also a way of paying my zakat (Qur'an 9:60). We are still deciding on the amount you will receive but be informed that when you receive the money you use it for the propagation of the good message of Islam for example in radio talk shows , TV , print , internet or any medium preferable to you like charity works. If you are not in position to undertake this responsibility you may simply pass on any money received to any good Muslim within your community who you feel can undertake this project, all I want is good results no matter how much spent.

Your response and any gratitude should be sent to the Sultan Haji Foundation at email: **h.foundation@blumail.org **to the attention of my secretary Mr.Yang Mulia Awang Haji or to Mr. J. H. Bin Lunchai. Note that message sent otherwise will not get a reply.**

At your leisure you may also view my photo gallery and others by going to website www.infofoto.org.bn

Best regards,
His Majesty Sultan Haji Hassanal Bolkiah Mu'izzaddin Waddaulah
(King of Brunei)
Lapangan Terbang Lama
Berakas BB1010,
Brunei Darussalam*​


----------



## kiwijbob (2 Aug 2011)

*Mystery Scam*

I received a phone call from a business associate asking if I wanted 
to get involved with an investment that he had got involved with and 
was already making a return out of, I told him I'd listen to it only to hear 
that he couldn't talk about over the phone and that he'd give my number 
(with my permission) to a person involved in the investment.  Now I didn't
 come down in the last shower.... I know it's got to be a scam of some sort,
 probably some sort of pyramid scheme I'm thinking????  So today a lady with
 a european accent called me today and asked if we could meet in a dublin
 hotel to discuss the opportunity but again it couldn't be discussed over the
 phone.....mmmmm???  Anyway I've agreed to meet if only to satisfy my
 curiosity, 

what is going on here???


----------



## Complainer (2 Aug 2011)

G'wan - set your mobile phone voice recorder to record the conversation, and we can all analyse this amazing investment opportunity.


----------



## Booter (2 Aug 2011)

If you plan on going to hotel to meet these people, Id suggest you sure you bring someone with you.
You don't need to say anything about your colleague - just make sure they sit a discreet distance away - if not within earshot, then at least with a clear eyeline to proceedings.


----------



## kiwijbob (2 Aug 2011)

I think it'll be recorded alright....


----------



## noel_c (15 May 2012)

Recently I received a pretty convincing phishing email that appeared to come from Amazon. Normally I can spot these a mile off. But this one looked exactly like an Amazon shipment notification. Obviously on closer inspection it was a scam. But some people might instinctively click the Cancel link because their first concern would be to cancel a mistaken order. Just thought I'd mention it here.


----------



## DrMoriarty (1 Sep 2012)

*Unauthorised CC "check" from Webshots.com*

Online CC fraud, this time — I got a call from AIB's Card Security Team asking me (after proper corroboration) to confirm some recent activity. Among the transactions was a card check from a company calling themselves "webshots.com" (presumably this crowd?) — not actually taking any money, just checking to see if a later transaction would attract attention, I guess.

I stress that I've no evidence of any wrongdoing on the part of webshots.com, whoever they are (no contact details on their website, just "contact us" forms), but AIB have in any case cancelled both cards on the account and are issuing replacements.


----------



## STEINER (29 Nov 2012)

I purchased a DVD boxset online from http://www.skydvd.co.uk/

it is a pure scam.  they never arrived.

http://www.talkmagic.co.uk/sutra441404.php


----------

